# Having a blast!!!!



## KillerDave

Hi guys,

I'm sure this isn't the place for this but I wanted to share my joy!!!

(Moderators, please move if needed!!!)

Ok, so I have been going to my local indoor slope since early Feb and sure, I have improved and had some spills along the way but....

On Monday, I went and spent 2hrs just doing my thing, popping off a few small jumps and generally having a good time....

Then (wanting to get my technique right) I asked about coaching...
Well, they have a scheme on Tuesdays called "Life begins" for over 40's well, I just make that so I thought I'd give it a go....
Turns out that I was the only one on it and so I got a private lesson!! :yahoo:

Here's what we worked on...

Riding Switch,
Front leg steering,
Hops/pops traversing the slope,
Strong edge back-up turns,
Tail press,
Ollies,
Riding bumps,
Flatland spins,
and Frontside 180's....
All in regular and switch....

I did have a few MORE spills but one bigger one the has pulled my left Pec' but that will fix....

Anyway, before yesterday, I hadn't tried any of this and by the end of two hrs, I'm confident I can take it out on a regular session and practice away!
Although, I can't say enough how much having a coach has helped!
Not only to give me more to play with but also shows major weaknesses that I know I need to focus on...
Still, a good friend of mine says that pain is weakness leaving the body... BRING ON THE PAIN!!!:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## lj79615

sounds like a good time!!
thats the great thing about snowboarding, no matter how good you are there is still other skills out there to work on and try to master


----------



## Board Gadget

Sounds great. I started when I was 44 years old. This is my second season. It is a lot of fun. "Indoor Slope," where do you live?


----------



## KillerDave

lj79615 said:


> sounds like a good time!!
> thats the great thing about snowboarding, no matter how good you are there is still other skills out there to work on and try to master


Please don't think I'm good in anyway, I'm sure there are plenty of folks out there that are born to ride but at the end of the day, if it was that easy for me, I would get bored real quick.

I guess I could plateau but that is a long way off and if it happens, I would be happy just keeping on trying....


----------



## KillerDave

Board Gadget said:


> Sounds great. I started when I was 44 years old. This is my second season. It is a lot of fun. "Indoor Slope," where do you live?


Sorry, I guess I should update my profile...
I live in Milton Keynes UK.

I am about 3 miles away from the slope and I spend a lot more time on the lift than going down the slope, it's very icy, dirty and grainy but it's a slope.
Oh, and it's quite expensive compared to a day pass on the real thing but next year, I am planning to go to Austria and get the good stuff!!!


----------



## KillerDave

*And the joy continues!*

Oh my!
Last night I had my second coached session for two hrs working on my posture, stance and front leg steering.

I can now look at other people and see exactly what I was doing wrong....
Straight front leg, not doing the right things with my arm and so on...

Anyway, what I wanted to say was this....

After my 2hrs with a coach, I had an extra hr booked so I decided to just let go and have some fun!!!

Playing around with tail presses, flatland spins, small olies and popping of some very, very small jumps and this is where it got funky...

On our slope, we have a jump set up and it's always there, I sit at the top and see the younger guys do some great jumps and wish I could do that... Well my friends, I will not sit on that fence any more! I pulled on my ride and set off down the slope.... Lined up to the ramp and my initial idea was to just ride over it to get a feel for it but no.... I actually took off... For a while.... But it wasn't nice and I landed in the middle of the table at the top and just rode over and down the other side..

On my next run, my coat had seen what I did and was so pumped up at it the she gave me some free advice about setting up for the jump...

So I set off again.. Lined up, checked my speed, at the bottom of the ramp I was down and I went for it, got to the top and released my pop and sucked my legs up spoke with god for a while, landed, checked my speed again and carried on... OMG!!!! :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:

It was so smooth and perfect!!! Or at least it felt like it... Man! I feel so good about it I can't calm down!!! :yahoo:

I'm still gonna work on the basics but when I do have fun, man! I have something awesome and new to play with....


----------



## KillerDave

Just to add...

My next run was my last so I went for it again, thinking I was an awesome air master and I'm sure you can guess what happened.... Yep, my shoulders were wide open on take off and I crashed on the landing and now I have an amazing weeping graze on my hip!!! Lol...

Impact shorts on way!!!! :dizzy::blink::dizzy:


----------



## Donutz

Never call "last run".


----------



## LTP1996

Donutz said:


> Never call "last run".


exactly!!! I have a friend who always does this....:icon_scratch:I am just like "damn it now I cant try anything cool" So I just cruise or bomb the run.


----------



## KillerDave

Donutz said:


> Never call "last run".


I have a friend at work who was in Canada and he had had two nasty crashes, both times he said "last run"

The very "last run" he dropped off a shelf and suffered a torsional fracture the made his shin bone look like a spring and he lost half the muscle too....
There's a great video on YouTube...

I won't be saying it from now on!!!! :thumbsup:

I think I bailed on the landing because I was still pumped up about nailing it the first time and wasn't concentrating....

Anyway, I'm back on it on Friday.... Wish me luck!!!


----------



## Board Gadget

Last runs are deadly and I am not superstitious. I sprained my knee on the last run of the last day a year ago. I was a rookie and I naively called, "Last run!!" I immediately slipped on the chair lift ramp and sprained my knee by pulling my foot off the stomp pad. 

Look what I did two months ago on a last run. I got slammed by a skier from behind. Dislocated my finger about 200 feet from the parking lot. My finger is still messed up. He destroyed me from behind. I am luck this is the only thing that happened:


----------



## KillerDave

Board Gadget said:


> Last runs are deadly and I am not superstitious. I sprained my knee on the last run of the last day a year ago. I was a rookie and I naively called, "Last run!!" I immediately slipped on the chair lift ramp and sprained my knee by pulling my foot off the stomp pad.
> 
> Look what I did two months ago on a last run. I got slammed by a skier from behind. Dislocated my finger about 200 feet from the parking lot. My finger is still messed up. He destroyed me from behind. I am luck this is the only thing that happened:


Ouch! Being a hockey player, I would've chased that sucker down and taken his head off!!! With my good hand!!! Lol...


----------



## KillerDave

*... And not having a blast!*

Went to my slope again yesterday afternoon with my new impact shorts and almost every jump I hit, no matter how small, I crashed.... My coccyx is telling me to quit! I cracked the back of my head twice (I now have a great headache) and my wrists took a beating too! :icon_scratch::icon_scratch::icon_scratch:

The condition was extra crappy, big ice patches all over and just not good but, that doesn't say why nothing was working and now I'm just hurting!!! 

Oh well, there's always next week but it's gonna take a while for my body to recover! Maybe I should take a break??? :dizzy::dizzy::dizzy:


----------



## stan_darsh

dude killerdave you have me stoked with how enthusiastic you are on this thread. 
never give up, you are awesome


----------



## KillerDave

stan_darsh said:


> dude killerdave you have me stoked with how enthusiastic you are on this thread.
> never give up, you are awesome


Thanks man! I really need to be picked up... :thumbsup:

I was kicking myself last night after falling so much.. :dizzy:
It's real easy to blame the condition of our slope but maybe I'm riding beyond my skill level....??? :dunno:
After the AWESOME day I had Tuesday, I felt unstopable!... now, not great!!!

I've ordered an edge tool, wax and other stuff to service my board but it's not here yet so I'm going to take it to the store and I know they will give thier best!!! Maybe better edges will help on the icy bits??? :dunno::dunno::dunno:

If I could I would be there every day but it's expensive enough to do as much as I am!!! and I'm not loaded!!!

Anyway, If my ass is better, I will be out again this Tuesday for more coaching so I'll see how that goes.....

I think I need to concetrate on the basics when I ride on a free session but I get too excited about making jumps and when I fall I say "ouch" pick myself up and go again... then fall again... 

OMG! I just sneezed and my Coccyx felt like being hit with a hammer!!! :dizzy::dizzy:


----------



## Deacon

KillerDave said:


> Thanks man! I really need to be picked up... :thumbsup:
> 
> I was kicking myself last night after falling so much.. :dizzy:
> It's real easy to blame the condition of our slope but maybe I'm riding beyond my skill level....??? :dunno:
> *After the AWESOME day I had Tuesday, I felt unstopable!...* now, not great!!!
> 
> I've ordered an edge tool, wax and other stuff to service my board but it's not here yet so I'm going to take it to the store and I know they will give thier best!!! Maybe better edges will help on the icy bits??? :dunno::dunno::dunno:
> 
> If I could I would be there every day but it's expensive enough to do as much as I am!!! and I'm not loaded!!!
> 
> Anyway, If my ass is better, I will be out again this Tuesday for more coaching so I'll see how that goes.....
> 
> I think I need to concetrate on the basics when I ride on a free session but I get too excited about making jumps and when I fall I say "ouch" pick myself up and go again... then fall again...
> 
> OMG! I just sneezed and my Coccyx felt like being hit with a hammer!!! :dizzy::dizzy:


This right here. Stay stoked Dave, but don't forget to execute your basics everytime. You haven't been going long enough for it to become automatic, which means you have to make sure you concentrate on your execution everytime. One thing that helps me a lot is visualizing every step before I do it, and I do that all the time. Sometimes in my sleep even. Also, don't be afraid to take a step back. When you find yourself unable to compently do a maneuver, it's perfectly acceptable to take a step back and work your way back to where you're trying to get. 
Your enthusiasm is epic, don't lose that! :yahoo:


----------



## cav0011

Dave i dont know if someone else said this but when you land from a kicker try to go straight for like 1 full second before losing speed. It helps.


----------



## KillerDave

Thanks guys! I wish I lived near a mountain with snow all year round!
I am totally stoked on how I've been going and I am putting in effort on the basics but... I am the kind of guy that when I can't nail it when I'm sure I can, I keep going... I know! That didn't work out this time but you are so right Deacon!!!! I should've taken my foot off the gas for a while and nail the stuff I know I can!!! you are also very right about visualising the move! When I nailed the jump the other day I stood at the top of the slope and I could see every move before I made it, when I did it, it was like slo-mo.... What a feeling!!!!

Thanks for the landing advice on landing but I think it's the run in that's the problem, I just wasn't preparing myself...  resulting in :dizzy:

Anyway, I think I whipped my neck too, stiff as!!!!

Thanks again for all of your advice guys, you are all


----------



## KillerDave

*A better day today!*

Hi guys,

Well, today was much better! :thumbsup:
Although my body is still hurting I had a much better day!!!
I spent an hour working on correct turning technique and I do believe it is very important to continue to work on the basics....
I could just go to the slope and get from top to bottom happily doing it wrong but a good, clean riding style and technique is the basis of all that follows... 

The next two hours I worked on boxes and rails, tail presses, ollies and jumping kickers.... Good and bad with all but I am still very green and I guess when my body isn't fighting me I will be freer to control things :dunno::dunno::dunno:

Anyway, I have my happy face back so all is good!

Thanks again guys! You're all awesome!!!


----------



## Board Gadget

KillerDave said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Well, today was much better! :thumbsup:
> Although my body is still hurting I had a much better day!!!
> I spent an hour working on correct turning technique and I do believe it is very important to continue to work on the basics....
> I could just go to the slope and get from top to bottom happily doing it wrong but a good, clean riding style and technique is the basis of all that follows...
> 
> The next two hours I worked on boxes and rails, tail presses, ollies and jumping kickers.... Good and bad with all but I am still very green and I guess when my body isn't fighting me I will be freer to control things :dunno::dunno::dunno:
> 
> Anyway, I have my happy face back so all is good!
> 
> Thanks again guys! You're all awesome!!!


That's how it goes when you first start out. Glad to see that you are having fun again.


----------



## tokyo_dom

Dammit, reading this thread has gotten me pumped to go back for another day even though i called 'last day' last week. Landing jumps gets me so hyped that sometimes i literally yell out when i stick it (Last week, going over the "Medium" line i stuck a 20-25 footer and called out "shit yeah!")

It just keeps going too, that rush from landing something you are aiming for; its why i prefer park to regular riding


----------



## NWBoarder

tokyo_dom said:


> Dammit, reading this thread has gotten me pumped to go back for another day even though i called 'last day' last week. Landing jumps gets me so hyped that sometimes i literally yell out when i stick it (Last week, going over the "Medium" line i stuck a 20-25 footer and called out "shit yeah!")
> 
> It just keeps going too, that rush from landing something you are aiming for; its why i prefer park to regular riding


I do the same thing. In fact, I think you're doing it wrong if you don't.  Last season I was up at Stevens on a deep blower day. Me and my buddy kept dropping this in-bounds cliff that is about a 15 to 20 foot drop. I was having some trouble with nailing my grab and sticking my landings, and when I finally got it, I let out the loudest whoop. Everyone on the lift just let one out back. I love days and nights like that.


----------



## KillerDave

Thanks BG, it turned out that my "Last Run" was actually my best run! :yahoo:


----------



## KillerDave

NWBoarder said:


> I do the same thing. In fact, I think you're doing it wrong if you don't.  Last season I was up at Stevens on a deep blower day. Me and my buddy kept dropping this in-bounds cliff that is about a 15 to 20 foot drop. I was having some trouble with nailing my grab and sticking my landings, and when I finally got it, I let out the loudest whoop. Everyone on the lift just let one out back. I love days and nights like that.


Ha! And I thought it was just me! :laugh: the jumps at my indoor slope arent that big but when I nail it, I let out a Woo-Hoo! With my hands in the air!! Yesterday, I was hitting several features on each run so, because theres not much room, I really had to concentrate on setting up for the next jump, box or whatever I was hitting and then I could Whoop as much as I liked when I was done!!! :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## slyder

KillerDave said:


> It's real easy to blame the condition of our slope but maybe I'm riding beyond my skill level....??? :dunno:


I have done this many a time and it may have held me back a bit or prevented injury but I think the first with my park jumps.

great story to follow :thumbsup:


----------



## KillerDave

slyder said:


> I have done this many a time and it may have held me back a bit or prevented injury but I think the first with my park jumps.
> 
> great story to follow :thumbsup:


Thanks Slyder!
This is turning into a "follow my journey" thread... 
I am totally hooked on snowboarding and I only wish I started years ago.


----------



## KillerDave

I do believe I'm back on track! :yahoo:

Tonight I had another coached session, working mostly on carving, still perfecting that technique!!! 

Also, quickly did some ollies and did much better today... :eusa_clap:

After the session, I had some free time to play....

Now, our centre has been running a few events so all of the freestyle stuff was gone... No big jump but there are two ledges or steps, I think they might be called rollers??? So I have been popping and ollieing of those and with some good speed, I did better! Good amount of air, lading well, good posture...
I think I can give myself a pat on the back! :eusa_clap:

Anyway, my mission continues and today, was a good day! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KillerDave

*A valuable lesson...*

Today I learned a valuable lesson, in that you don't need to do things as fast as you can to get results...
As you'll know from reading his thread, I have only been boarding since the middle of Febuary this year and I have had a few ups and downs....
Well.... Today, I got some freestyle coaching and it was great, I do need to real in my speed as when taking earl steps into the freestyle world, the faster I go, the more out of control I get so... 
Having said that, I am deffinately improving and things like my tail presses on boxes are so much better as are my jumps.... Including jumping frontside 180's and landing them fine! I don't think it'll be long before I hit 360's!!!:yahoo:
I am finding my timing is a little off but at the end of the session, I had made some good jumps...
I also had a go on the large pipe and on that I really needed to get on it dead straight... I did fall off the side a few times....

Anyway, every Thursday and Friday we have park nights and I now feel confident to take it on without killing myself! :dizzy::dizzy::dizzy: maybe!!!

So, I'm still loving it and working hard!


----------



## KillerDave

*I am gonna hurt in the morning!*

Just did another 3hr freestyle session at my local indoor slope.

Today working on ollies, frontside 180's and backside 180's...
I feel like I've done 1000 squats!!!

Really stuggled with the back 1's of the ramp but better on the flat....
I did crash a few times on landing and fell on my side over my elbow... A bruise of two many on there way???:dizzy:

One thing I did love doing was what the instructor called a transitional jump???
Ok, we have a pipe with a small ramp in front next to that, about 4 or 5 feet away is a larger kicker. What we was doing was using the small pipe ramp to ollie from diagonally over the table of the kicker and land on it's backside.
Probably not that great to some of you guys but it felt great! And it was a little scary running in plus I really had to work at it but first time success with no falls! 

Following that lot, was more applied ollies and backside1's....

My body hurts!!!! But still loving' every second....

They say that pain is weakness leaving the body! I should be as strong as an ox tomorrow!!!


----------



## AntipodeanSam

KillerDave said:


> Probably not that great to some of you guys but it felt great! And it was a little scary running in plus I really had to work at it but fist time success with no falls!


Hey Dave,

I am from Bedford just down the road from you, I learnt at MK, trust me you are doing the best possible thing, getting all the basics and building your confidence at the dome before you spend a fortune on a trip to Austria (make sure you avoid school hols if you can, they are manic and pricey). 

Also MK is tough, the slope is tight and often very icy, certainly rarely soft, this makes coming off of bumps and boxes tricky but will make your technique great because it has to be, especially with all the coaching and feedback. You are in for a treat when you hit the real long and wide slopes and some nice soft snow parks!!

Love hearing how stoked you are every week especially on my old stomping ground, I was so stoked I moved to NZ as close to the mountains as I could find a school to work in. Never too old to board!!


----------



## KillerDave

AntipodeanSam said:


> Hey Dave,
> 
> I am from Bedford just down the road from you, I learnt at MK, trust me you are doing the best possible thing, getting all the basics and building your confidence at the dome before you spend a fortune on a trip to Austria (make sure you avoid school hols if you can, they are manic and pricey).
> 
> Also MK is tough, the slope is tight and often very icy, certainly rarely soft, this makes coming off of bumps and boxes tricky but will make your technique great because it has to be, especially with all the coaching and feedback. You are in for a treat when you hit the real long and wide slopes and some nice soft snow parks!!
> 
> Love hearing how stoked you are every week especially on my old stomping ground, I was so stoked I moved to NZ as close to the mountains as I could find a school to work in. Never too old to board!!


Hey,
Sounds like you're living the dream! :thumbsup:

Thanks for your comments, it really does mean the world... Especially from a local who understands our slope.

The thing is, now I'm not falling because of the conditions but because I'm pushing hard... :dizzy: and learning every time. 
Having said that, after a 5:30am start and working all day, it wasn't long before I started getting tired... That last hr was hard!

For sure, it does get difficult but I am catching more when before I would've eaten snow :thumbsup:

I was right though, I am hurting now!!! Got to get it together though, work!!!

I will live to ride another day!!!


----------



## bamfb2

I usually ride by myself, and always think on the life, "ok last one." 

Once I realize what I thought, I change it to "actually, a couple more", just in case.


----------



## KillerDave

bamfb2 said:


> I usually ride by myself, and always think on the life, "ok last one."
> 
> Once I realize what I thought, I change it to "actually, a couple more", just in case.


Now I like that! :thumbsup:

So on to today...

I'm not going out... I've been to work today and had a hard time just breathing... So I think I've done some damage to my ribs....
It's a shame seeing as they have great deals on!!!


----------



## xIceHoundx

I'm 27 and got stationed in Germany last July (US Army Soldier), ordered up snowboard gear and started last December and man I wish I had done this years ago while growing up in Washington (granted then I didn't have the money I do now). So long weekend came and after work drove out 3 hours and got into a hotel, early next morning buddy and I went up to Germany's largest mountain Zugspitze and went to the top of a run and said screw it sink or swim one way or another we will make it down, it was a brutal day came back all beaten up and sore, next morning we hit Garmisch-Classic and was another rough day of self learning. After that nearly every weekend was long drives out to places to snowboard and hotel stays chasing snow, along with a local hill with some T bar lifts that was always open until 10pm for weekday fun. I've gotten fairly decent for being self taught and picking up on things from watching other riders on the mountain but seeing your posts has me thinking maybe it would be worthwhile to get some lessons/coaching I could def use someone pointing out my weaknesses and giving me some down low on how to do things correctly like jumping and sticking landings. It's all so expensive here in Europe tho....


----------



## AntipodeanSam

KillerDave said:


> Now I like that! :thumbsup:
> 
> So on to today...
> 
> I'm not going out... I've been to work today and had a hard time just breathing... So I think I've done some damage to my ribs....
> It's a shame seeing as they have great deals on!!!


Sounds like a case of bruised ribs, does it hurt when you laugh/cough? Had a few of those from snowboarding!! Should settle down after a week but could be sore up to six. A rest probably isn't a bad shout, the gym is for pushing through, snowboarding is for fun. No rush!!


----------



## AntipodeanSam

xIceHoundx said:


> I've gotten fairly decent for being self taught and picking up on things from watching other riders on the mountain but seeing your posts has me thinking maybe it would be worthwhile to get some lessons/coaching I could def use someone pointing out my weaknesses and giving me some down low on how to do things correctly like jumping and sticking landings. It's all so expensive here in Europe tho....


Sounds like a good way to spend your down time. Don't think a lesson or two could hurt, they will clean up your basics and give you some things to extend you. You can then use the drills and tricks they give you for a few months getting them perfect before you might want another. Money well spent I say.


----------



## KillerDave

AntipodeanSam said:


> Sounds like a case of bruised ribs, does it hurt when you laugh/cough? Had a few of those from snowboarding!! Should settle down after a week but could be sore up to six. A rest probably isn't a bad shout, the gym is for pushing through, snowboarding is for fun. No rush!!


Yeah, top half of rib area under my right arm...
Laugh, cough, deep breaths... All hurt.. Although, there's no bruising coming through???
It's cool, I need a rest anyway, my quads are smashed! Lol...

And I thought hockey players had good legs! Lol...


----------



## xIceHoundx

KillerDave said:


> Yeah, top half of rib area under my right arm...
> Laugh, cough, deep breaths... All hurt.. Although, there's no bruising coming through???
> It's cool, I need a rest anyway, my quads are smashed! Lol...
> 
> And I thought hockey players had good legs! Lol...


Chances are you wont see any discoloration from bruising your ribs as that is a deeper bruising that just the typical surface stuff you get from banging your leg and such. Probably bruised rib bones (yes you can bruise your bones even). Im a medic in the Army fyi.


----------



## KillerDave

xIceHoundx said:


> seeing your posts has me thinking maybe it would be worthwhile to get some lessons/coaching I could def use someone pointing out my weaknesses and giving me some down low on how to do things correctly like jumping and sticking landings. It's all so expensive here in Europe tho....


Absolutely, I sounds like you're doing great but like AntipodeanSam said, get some lessons and it will help...
It's like a guy I see at my local slope... He rides with his shoulders wide open ALL the time. He's not got good technique at all, he doesn't hit any real features hit boxes, rails or jumps, he doesn't ware head protection and it's just a matter of time 'til really hurts himself. I don't understand guys like him, he gets advice and chooses to ignore it.

Look after yourself xIceHoundx and keep going!!! I live to ride another day!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## xIceHoundx

AntipodeanSam said:


> Sounds like a good way to spend your down time. Don't think a lesson or two could hurt, they will clean up your basics and give you some things to extend you. You can then use the drills and tricks they give you for a few months getting them perfect before you might want another. Money well spent I say.


Agreed, its just hard to fork out so much money for lesson/coaching when just getting out to the mountains as much as possible is already tough on the funds, much more so now that my wife and daughter have joined me here in germany just after this winter season ended. It'll be a challenge next winter but wifey is already aware that I will likely be gone every single weekend getting my time in while the white stuff is around. Maybe i'll be bale to scrape some funds up tho it would be benificial im sure.


----------



## KillerDave

xIceHoundx said:


> Chances are you wont see any discoloration from bruising your ribs as that is a deeper bruising that just the typical surface stuff you get from banging your leg and such. Probably bruised rib bones (yes you can bruise your bones even). Im a medic in the Army fyi.


Thanks! :thumbsup: from now on... You shall be known as TheSnowDoctor! 
I need to do as you have done and find a big mountain!!! :eusa_clap:


----------



## KillerDave

xIceHoundx said:


> Agreed, its just hard to fork out so much money for lesson/coaching when just getting out to the mountains as much as possible is already tough on the funds, much more so now that my wife and daughter have joined me here in germany just after this winter season ended. It'll be a challenge next winter but wifey is already aware that I will likely be gone every single weekend getting my time in while the white stuff is around. Maybe i'll be bale to scrape some funds up tho it would be benificial im sure.


Even if you just talk to other riders, you might need to work out what is good advice but I have found the snowboarders are a great bunch!


----------



## xIceHoundx

KillerDave said:


> Thanks! :thumbsup: from now on... You shall be known as TheSnowDoctor!
> I need to do as you have done and find a big mountain!!! :eusa_clap:


Haha NP. Typically id leave off from work with my snowboard gear preloaded in my vehicle prior to going to work 2 times a week and snowboard a local hill with T bar lifts just because I loved getting out and riding as often as possible, and weekends would consist of taking off friday right after work and doing 3-4 hour drives out to places and staying in cheap hotels or hostels to get out and get a few days worth of solid riding in. It can get costly but I hate going too long without getting back out on the snow its my way of breaking free from the norm and letting lose, shit is like therapy. Not sure if everyone has this problem where they are at but I find the runs all get thrashed and torn up by skiers early in the day then run home at like 1-2pm leaving it full of bare ice spots and moguls.


----------



## AntipodeanSam

xIceHoundx said:


> Not sure if everyone has this problem where they are at but I find the runs all get thrashed and torn up by skiers early in the day then run home at like 1-2pm leaving it full of bare ice spots and moguls.


I can assure you it is the same the world over, at least anywhere with a lot of snow traffic. As much as I love to blame skiers for everything us boarders are just as guilty for the ice anyway, the sliding over the slow melts it and it re freezes as ice, also the top loose layer of snow is pushed down the mountain, beginners with poor technique are particularly guilty as rather than carving an edge they push or plough it off the top. 

You will find lots of tips and techniques on this forum for riding ice and moguls, it's all good for the technique to ride in the good, the bad and the ugly. Keep at it snow doc


----------



## xIceHoundx

AntipodeanSam said:


> I can assure you it is the same the world over, at least anywhere with a lot of snow traffic. As much as I love to blame skiers for everything us boarders are just as guilty for the ice anyway, the sliding over the slow melts it and it re freezes as ice, also the top loose layer of snow is pushed down the mountain, beginners with poor technique are particularly guilty as rather than carving an edge they push or plough it off the top.
> 
> You will find lots of tips and techniques on this forum for riding ice and moguls, it's all good for the technique to ride in the good, the bad and the ugly. Keep at it snow doc


Yea I figured it was a worldwide dilemma, and its def everyone while here in europe the majority are skiers as the snowboarding community is smaller than what youd see stateside, so blame them I shall. I def agree with the riding the good, the bad, and the ugly bit, I never leave early due to shit conditions we always just ride on and get our days (and moneys) worth. I'll def check out the tech write ups on ice and moguls, and yea surely with more riding and experience it will become less a hassle.


----------



## Some Guy

I got bored, so i made this. Maybe it's good? :dunno:

Afternoon snowboarding in Europe - Cheezburger

I was going to embed it, but its a pain in the ass, as i couldn't even download and then attach it.


----------



## bamfb2

AntipodeanSam said:


> I can assure you it is the same the world over, at least anywhere with a lot of snow traffic. As much as I love to blame skiers for everything us boarders are just as guilty for the ice anyway, the sliding over the slow melts it and it re freezes as ice, also the top loose layer of snow is pushed down the mountain, beginners with poor technique are particularly guilty as rather than carving an edge they push or plough it off the top.
> 
> You will find lots of tips and techniques on this forum for riding ice and moguls, it's all good for the technique to ride in the good, the bad and the ugly. Keep at it snow doc


Ahhh, I see you are from NZ. It was either that or East (ice) Coast US. West Coast folks know nothing of the phenomenon you describe above.


----------



## scott_murray

KillerDave said:


> It's like a guy I see at my local slope... He rides with his shoulders wide open ALL the time.


Not to go off topic, but....what should I be doing with me shoulders? What does "open" mean? I'm a noob here so go easy on me


----------



## bamfb2

scott_murray said:


> Not to go off topic, but....what should I be doing with me shoulders? What does "open" mean? I'm a noob here so go easy on me


In general, shoulders should be square to the board. Front shoulder towards nose, rear towards tail.

Now when you are turning/carving, this changes as you rotate your shoulders into turns. But if you are going straight down the hill, you don't want your shoulders "open".

In this context, "open" means his shoulders are perpendicular to the board (which is pointing straight down the mountain). He's riding like a skier up top (facing straight down the hill), and a snowboarder down below (front foot forward - board perpendicular to fall line), all twisted like. This is poor technique (terrible for your balance) and is as stylish as a bag of dicks.


----------



## scott_murray

thanks for info. well apparently I'm doing it right, open shoulders sounds incredibly unnatural. though I have caught myself sometimes twisting when trying to look where im going downhill, turning more than just my head, and throws me off balance.


----------



## bamfb2

scott_murray said:


> thanks for info. well apparently I'm doing it right, open shoulders sounds incredibly unnatural.* though I have caught myself sometimes twisting when trying to look where im going downhill,* turning more than just my head, and throws me off balance.


That's exactly it. Some beginners do that all the time! If you are wondering how you appear from outside, it looks like a windshield wiper going down the slope. Look for someone boarding like a windshield wiper, and you'll be able to identify it instantly. 

You'll get the technique sorted eventually, so that you rarely ever do it. Although, sometimes you go over some crazy terrain and get so sketched out that you do it by instinct. You know you're close to wiping at that point. The only times I don't is when I force myself back into stance.


----------



## KillerDave

bamfb2 said:


> In general, shoulders should be square to the board. Front shoulder towards nose, rear towards tail.
> 
> Now when you are turning/carving, this changes as you rotate your shoulders into turns. But if you are going straight down the hill, you don't want your shoulders "open".
> 
> In this context, "open" means his shoulders are perpendicular to the board (which is pointing straight down the mountain). He's riding like a skier up top (facing straight down the hill), and a snowboarder down below (front foot forward - board perpendicular to fall line), all twisted like. This is poor technique (terrible for your balance) and is as stylish as a bag of dicks.


Thanks for stepping in bamfb2 :thumbsup: it must be hard work to just run straight when you're "open" ....
Since I started in Febuary, I have hardly been without coaching and I am now seeing people that are on the verge of wiping out! This guy will fall and fall hard! And when he does, he'll either quit or go off for some kind of learning... I hope for his sake it's the latter....:dizzy::dizzy::dizzy:


----------



## AntipodeanSam

bamfb2 said:


> Ahhh, I see you are from NZ. It was either that or East (ice) Coast US. West Coast folks know nothing of the phenomenon you describe above.


Haha, Smug!!!! Trip stateside in the pipeline for this year though


----------



## bamfb2

AntipodeanSam said:


> Haha, Smug!!!! Trip stateside in the pipeline for this year though


Hey, no smugness here bro. Just empathy. Ice Coast regular. Vermont.


----------



## AntipodeanSam

bamfb2 said:


> Hey, no smugness here bro. Just empathy. Ice Coast regular. Vermont.


Ahhh you feel my pain!! Makes the rare powder days all the more special and riding on the soft stuff just too easy, that's what I tell myself anyway


----------



## KillerDave

AntipodeanSam said:


> Ahhh you feel my pain!! Makes the rare powder days all the more special and riding on the soft stuff just too easy, that's what I tell myself anyway


What's powder? :dunno: you would probably hate my indoor slope!
Artificially made snow, real grainy filled with lumps of ice... on busy days and after a freestyle evet it's in real bad shape with huge patches of ice that try to kill you just when you're going on edge....
It does force you to lean though... The painful way! :dizzy:


----------



## Some Guy

KillerDave said:


> What's powder? :dunno: you would probably hate my indoor slope!
> Artificially made snow, real grainy filled with lumps of ice... on busy days and after a freestyle evet it's in real bad shape with huge patches of ice that try to kill you just when you're going on edge....
> It does force you to lean though... The painful way! :dizzy:


Powder is the name given to fresh snow that one would snowboard or ski in. Often time, powder refers to one to two inches or more. The deeper the powder, the better.


----------



## AntipodeanSam

KillerDave said:


> What's powder? :dunno: you would probably hate my indoor slope!
> Artificially made snow, real grainy filled with lumps of ice... on busy days and after a freestyle evet it's in real bad shape with huge patches of ice that try to kill you just when you're going on edge....
> It does force you to lean though... The painful way! :dizzy:


e

MK is the best indoor slope I have been to, Hemel isn't bad. But as you say forces you to learn on the crap stuff, when you hit your first mountain Dave you will be in heaven!!! There is nothing better than the real thing, but you will be so glad you got all your basics out the way on the hard stuff.

Any trips planned yet?


----------



## davidj

AntipodeanSam said:


> e
> 
> MK is the best indoor slope I have been to, Hemel isn't bad. But as you say forces you to learn on the crap stuff, when you hit your first mountain Dave you will be in heaven!!! There is nothing better than the real thing, but you will be so glad you got all your basics out the way on the hard stuff.
> 
> Any trips planned yet?


Any decent slopes in or around Leeds? How late do they stay open of an evening? Any pointers to finding discounted tickets or packages if you were planning to hit these indoor slopes, say, 15-20 times over 5 weeks.


----------



## bamfb2

davidj said:


> Any decent slopes in or around Leeds? How late do they stay open of an evening? Any pointers to finding discounted tickets or packages if you were planning to hit these indoor slopes, say, 15-20 times over 5 weeks.


On the plus side, you get year round practice. I'd kill for that around here. Don't even have a tramp setup close to my house. Actually thinking of opening something like that up. Just have to figure out the funding aspect.


----------



## KillerDave

Some Guy said:


> Powder is the name given to fresh snow that one would snowboard or ski in. Often time, powder refers to one to two inches or more. The deeper the powder, the better.


Lol Some Guy! I know... I was just kidding because I've never been on real powder, only ever ridden on the icy snow at my indoor slope.


----------



## bamfb2

KillerDave said:


> Lol Some Guy! I know... I was just kidding because I've never been on real powder, only ever ridden on the icy snow at my indoor slope.


Pretty sure you don't know what icy snow is yet. Wait'll you get going down a steep mountain and find out that half of it is sheet ice (like an ungroomed hockey rink). Wakes you up real quick.


----------



## xIceHoundx

KillerDave said:


> Lol Some Guy! I know... I was just kidding because I've never been on real powder, only ever ridden on the icy snow at my indoor slope.


Nothing more amazing than a powder day especially those powder caches in between pistes that have been untouched by all the skiers and snowboarders here who alway stay on piste. Pure bliss.


----------



## KillerDave

AntipodeanSam said:


> e
> 
> MK is the best indoor slope I have been to, Hemel isn't bad. But as you say forces you to learn on the crap stuff, when you hit your first mountain Dave you will be in heaven!!! There is nothing better than the real thing, but you will be so glad you got all your basics out the way on the hard stuff.
> 
> Any trips planned yet?


I love going up there Sam! I just hope that when I have been away, it will stop me wanting to go to the MK slope... :-/
I hope to go to Austria next season...


----------



## KillerDave

bamfb2 said:


> Pretty sure you don't know what icy snow is yet. Wait'll you get going down a steep mountain and find out that half of it is sheet ice (like an ungroomed hockey rink). Wakes you up real quick.


I'm sure the whole experience will be a wake-up up call!


----------



## KillerDave

xIceHoundx said:


> Nothing more amazing than a powder day especially those powder caches in between pistes that have been untouched by all the skiers and snowboarders here who alway stay on piste. Pure bliss.


Indeed, I think it's a case of trying to kill myself doing park one day and floating about on a powder day! The best of both worlds!!!


----------



## xIceHoundx

KillerDave said:


> I'm sure the whole experience will be a wake-up up call!


Yea its a bitch when you hit that sheet of ice and fall on your butt bone and bruise the hell out of it, done that a few times and it was pretty rough for 3-4 weeks


----------



## bamfb2

xIceHoundx said:


> Yea its a bitch when you hit that sheet of ice and fall on your butt bone and bruise the hell out of it, done that a few times and it was pretty rough for 3-4 weeks


Hence the user name?


----------



## KillerDave

xIceHoundx said:


> Yea its a bitch when you hit that sheet of ice and fall on your butt bone and bruise the hell out of it, done that a few times and it was pretty rough for 3-4 weeks


Yep, done that! Tried to make a fast, tight turn and didn't see the ice.... Wiped out onto my ass and it's been about 6 weeks and although it's ALOT better, it's still there... I could hardly sit still!!! Ouch!!!


----------



## xIceHoundx

bamfb2 said:


> Hence the user name?


Haha actually the user name is one I've used for years, something to do with being a medic and those dogs at Bernard's with barrels around their necks with the Red Cross who came to people's aid in snow, that and being a hound of war, lol.


----------



## xIceHoundx

KillerDave said:


> Yep, done that! Tried to make a fast, tight turn and didn't see the ice.... Wiped out onto my ass and it's been about 6 weeks and although it's ALOT better, it's still there... I could hardly sit still!!! Ouch!!!


Yea it's even worse when you try to go snowboard the next weekend and slip and fall on your ass and lay there for like 10 minutes in brutal pain, rough times.


----------



## AntipodeanSam

xIceHoundx said:


> Yea it's even worse when you try to go snowboard the next weekend and slip and fall on your ass and lay there for like 10 minutes in brutal pain, rough times.


Lets be honest, you have that brief moment when it feels like you have dirtied yourself?!


----------



## xIceHoundx

AntipodeanSam said:


> Lets be honest, you have that brief moment when it feels like you have dirtied yourself?!


Lol haven't had the feeling that I have actually dirtied myself, but if your talking about that feeling when you really bust your ass and you feel like you gotta poop, yup had that a few times.


----------



## bamfb2

KillerDave said:


> Yep, done that! Tried to make a fast, tight turn and didn't see the ice.... Wiped out onto my ass and it's been about 6 weeks and although it's ALOT better, it's still there... I could hardly sit still!!! Ouch!!!


Dude, get yourself some butt pads. Best thing I ever did when I started. So nice I still use em regularly.

Oh, and thank me later.


----------



## xIceHoundx

bamfb2 said:


> Dude, get yourself some butt pads. Best thing I ever did when I started. So nice I still use em regularly.
> 
> Oh, and thank me later.


They uncomfortable? I like the lose comfy feeling I am a bigger guy but wear lose baggy snow pants


----------



## bamfb2

xIceHoundx said:


> They uncomfortable? I like the lose comfy feeling I am a bigger guy but wear lose baggy snow pants


Not at all man, but you've got to shop around for the best fit for your body type. I like ones with removable pads so that I can customize it however I want. I like padding on my tailbone, but cheeks, hips, and lower back. I don't like padding on my thighs or anything in front.

I like my pads to have semi hardshell protection too. Helps disperse force on impact.

I've tried a few pairs, 2 of which were terrible, 1 OK, and 1 fantastic. Just depends on your preferences.


----------



## xIceHoundx

bamfb2 said:


> Not at all man, but you've got to shop around for the best fit for your body type. I like ones with removable pads so that I can customize it however I want. I like padding on my tailbone, but cheeks, hips, and lower back. I don't like padding on my thighs or anything in front.
> 
> I like my pads to have semi hardshell protection too. Helps disperse force on impact.
> 
> I've tried a few pairs, 2 of which were terrible, 1 OK, and 1 fantastic. Just depends on your preferences.


All I care about is keeping my tailbone safe I don't mind bruising soft tissue it's the bruised butt bone that makes for a bad 4-6 weeks


----------



## Some Guy

KillerDave said:


> Lol Some Guy! I know... I was just kidding because I've never been on real powder, only ever ridden on the icy snow at my indoor slope.


I was aware, but in all seriousness, you will love powder, especially if you don't put your weight forward or too far back. If your weight is too far forward, you will either look like an ostrich, or do a cartwheel. Austria has some really nice mountains. If you want a long run, I know Ischgl has an 11km run. It's rather busy at the bottom at the end of the day.


----------



## KillerDave

Some Guy said:


> I was aware, but in all seriousness, you will love powder, especially if you don't put your weight forward or too far back. If your weight is too far forward, you will either look like an ostrich, or do a cartwheel. Austria has some really nice mountains. If you want a long run, I know Ischgl has an 11km run. It's rather busy at the bottom at the end of the day.


Thanks Some Guy,
I friend (skier) :icon_scratch: goes to Serfaus. He has asked me along and having seen videos, I think that might be my first trip???? 
I will also check out Ischgl.


----------



## bamfb2

xIceHoundx said:


> All I care about is keeping my tailbone safe I don't mind bruising soft tissue it's the bruised butt bone that makes for a bad 4-6 weeks


Then be sure to get one with a hard shell tail bone protection on the outside and some kind of softer padding on the inside.


----------



## KillerDave

bamfb2 said:


> Then be sure to get one with a hard shell tail bone protection on the outside and some kind of softer padding on the inside.


I need to get some better impact shorts, Mine are all soft but I really think I need some with a hard outer shell...??? :dunno:

The funny thing is, like IceHound was saying, I had a fall and hurt my tail... then 10 minutes later did exactly the same thing... then I went and got some shorts... fell some more and it still hurt like hell...
Once it's hurt.. it's hurt for like 10 weeks not!! just getting over it... Now it's my ribs!!!

Hey, I just had an idea!!! How about not falling!!!


----------



## bamfb2

KillerDave said:


> I need to get some better impact shorts, Mine are all soft but I really think I need some with a hard outer shell...??? :dunno:
> 
> The funny thing is, like IceHound was saying, I had a fall and hurt my tail... then 10 minutes later did exactly the same thing... then I went and got some shorts... fell some more and it still hurt like hell...
> Once it's hurt.. it's hurt for like 10 weeks not!! just getting over it... Now it's my ribs!!!
> 
> Hey, I just had an idea!!! How about not falling!!!


Well, once you hurt yourself, the impact shorts will only help very little. They prevent the initial injury. It still hurts when you fall, but you don't get those nagging injuries!

Also, all impact shorts are NOT created equal. I went through 3 or 4 before settling on a pair for myself.


----------



## AntipodeanSam

bamfb2 said:


> Well, once you hurt yourself, the impact shorts will only help very little. They prevent the initial injury. It still hurts when you fall, but you don't get those nagging injuries!
> 
> Also, all impact shorts are NOT created equal. I went through 3 or 4 before settling on a pair for myself.


I just settled on some Demon skinns, entirely based on reading this thread and having not thought of it before, not major protection but I don't go that big due to a blown knee. Hoping just to soften the fall on some over enthusiastic butters and over rotation on my smaller jumps. 

On a different note, I have just switched my stance from 18, 0 to 18 -15 is that a bad idea with a bust rear knee, my technique is pretty solid, I dont try and push my knee forward, would like to improve my switch.


----------



## KillerDave

AntipodeanSam said:


> I just settled on some Demon skinns, entirely based on reading this thread and having not thought of it before, not major protection but I don't go that big due to a blown knee. Hoping just to soften the fall on some over enthusiastic butters and over rotation on my smaller jumps.
> 
> On a different note, I have just switched my stance from 18, 0 to 18 -15 is that a bad idea with a bust rear knee, my technique is pretty solid, I dont try and push my knee forward, would like to improve my switch.


I also have Demon shorts and they are too light... I am thinking of Dainese Action shorts...

As far as stance goes, I don't know but I ride 12 -12 and I have a bad knee from a big hit at hockey. I never thought about changing my angles at all but I too ride switch and aim to be able to do everything both ways.... Well, that't the plan... :huh:


----------



## AntipodeanSam

Yeah I was concerned they would be a little soft but speaking to some fellow riders wearing the big thick ones can get pretty uncomfortable when riding all day. We shall see how we go.

Yeah I'm thinking -15 might be too big of a change straight off the bat, so may go back to 12, -12


----------



## King_Pin_Rich

Hey guys, sounds like your having awesome fun.

I've went to MK with my girlfriend before the start of the season, she took few lessons as we were just both being posted to Italy with our jobs and she wanted too come snowboarding with me, not looked back since!

I picked up some impact shorts at the start of the season, Dainese with hard shell type protection, they helped but still hurt falling on my tailbone, guess it would have hurt more without them!


----------



## Kevin137

Hey KillerDave

Been there, Milton Keynes that is... 

I rode my very 1st time there, 6 years ago...  It is a good starting point that is for sure.

Reading back to the start of thread, you said about how icy it is, welcome to the world of snowboarding, and get used to it, real slopes can be just as if not more icy...  So you will be well prepared, but at only 160 meters long, that is something you will NOT miss when you get to a resort... 

I live in Norway now, and get a minimum of 100 days a year on the snow, but i am not that good, i break to easy but i keep trying that is for sure.

I always find i worry about speed when attacking a jump, and if anything always go in too slow, but i still keep going back for more... 

I don't try rails, bad experience, and brittle bones stops that for me, but i do always think about trying them more...

As for age, you are never too old, i am 44 this year, and regularly ride with a 76 yr old Norwegian when he is at the local slope at opening times, he only rides for an hour 9-10am but always good to get 3 or 4 runs in with him, such a character, and always got a story... 

Keep up with your hard work, and never lose that enthusiasm, it is nice to see.

Alos, for impact shorts, have a look at forcefield armour, they are a soft short, but i swear by them, had mine for 4 years now. And they really are comfy and as they don't have a memory they don't wear out, which is good the amount i fall... Haha


----------



## Kevin137

KillerDave said:


> Hey, I just had an idea!!! How about not falling!!!


I have a friend that said to me, if you are not falling, you are not trying hard enough...!!!

He is a Pro, rides SBX and was leading the X-Games final 2012 into the last corner when he fell...!!!

Winter X Games 2012: Nate Holland Reclaims Gold - YouTube


----------



## Deacon

Kevin137 said:


> I have a friend that said to me, *if you are not falling, you are not trying hard enough...!!!*
> 
> He is a Pro, rides SBX and was leading the X-Games final 2012 into the last corner when he fell...!!!
> 
> Winter X Games 2012: Nate Holland Reclaims Gold - YouTube


Exactly what I've been saying for YEARS. :laugh:

Sounds like y'all are fullfilling the stereotype of white guys having flat asses. 
I fall on my ass a lot, and I've never even hurt my tailbone. Advantage of having a bubble butt.


----------



## timmytard

The Deacon said:


> Exactly what I've been saying for YEARS. :laugh:
> 
> Sounds like y'all are fullfilling the stereotype of white guys having flat asses.
> I fall on my ass a lot, and I've never even hurt my tailbone. Advantage of having a bubble butt.


Doesn't matter if you're that nasty chick on the horse, from that other thread.
I couldn't put it up, it's too nasty & already has been posted way too much.

You fall 20 or 30 feet, you break.


TT


----------



## Deacon

timmytard said:


> Doesn't matter if you're that nasty chick on the horse, from that other thread.
> I couldn't put it up, it's too nasty & already has been posted way too much.
> 
> You fall 20 or 30 feet, you break.
> 
> 
> TT


Thanks for NOT posting THAT again... Lol
I know that first hand, I've broken plenty. Just not my ass.


----------



## AntipodeanSam

The Deacon said:


> Thanks for NOT posting THAT again... Lol
> I know that first hand, I've broken plenty. Just not my ass.


Oh yeah I agree I'm like the bionic man from rugby and soccer injuries but bruising your tail bone is a pain in the arse  Nice to have a bit of cushioning if you are falling a lot, which I do while I'm learning new tricks.


----------



## KillerDave

Kevin137 said:


> I have a friend that said to me, if you are not falling, you are not trying hard enough...!!!
> 
> He is a Pro, rides SBX and was leading the X-Games final 2012 into the last corner when he fell...!!!
> 
> Winter X Games 2012: Nate Holland Reclaims Gold - YouTube


That's exactly what the coaches at MK say! Also, I have a saying... Pain is weakness leaving the body...
When you fall, work out why you fall and learn from it...
That might not work every time but it must help sometimes????

You guys are awesome! I am in love with my new found sport and sure, my local slope is short and it does get in bad Shapiro but it is snow and it's on my doorstep! I would absolutely be there every day if I could....

I watched the Xscape building being built and never thought that it would give me so much!!!

I LOVE SNOWBOARDING!!! :yahoo:


----------



## KillerDave

Kevin137 said:


> I have a friend that said to me, if you are not falling, you are not trying hard enough...!!!
> 
> He is a Pro, rides SBX and was leading the X-Games final 2012 into the last corner when he fell...!!!
> 
> Winter X Games 2012: Nate Holland Reclaims Gold - YouTube


The man says it perfectly! "Chaos happens!" it think I might make a sticker for that! :dizzy:


----------



## timmytard

The Deacon said:


> Thanks for NOT posting THAT again... Lol
> I know that first hand, I've broken plenty. Just not my ass.


I really do first hand, smashed mine to bits. 

You literally can't blink without writhing in pain. 
You obviously can't sit, but you can't lie down either, or stand, walk...
It's 24/7 excruciating pain.

Worst injury ever. Ever..


TT


----------



## bamfb2

KillerDave said:


> That's exactly what the coaches at MK say! *Also, I have a saying... Pain is weakness leaving the body...*
> When you fall, work out why you fall and learn from it...
> That might not work every time but it must help sometimes????


Eh, not entirely universal in snowboarding dude. Two most common injuries are wrists and knees. They oftentimes become reoccurring and/or nagging. So once you get pain in one of those places, be prepared to have to deal with it, and the associated joint weakness, for a long time.

In short, try very hard to avoid fucking up your knees and wrists.



> You guys are awesome! I am in love with my new found sport and sure, my local slope is short and it does get in bad Shapiro but it is snow and it's on my doorstep! I would absolutely be there every day if I could....


eh, you just haven't hung around here long enough to meet the dicks yet. :cheeky4:


[i'm feeling like TT with this emoticon business. hopefully don't start writing novels too! ]


----------



## bamfb2

timmytard said:


> I really do first hand, smashed mine to bits.
> 
> You literally can't blink without writhing in pain.
> You obviously can't sit, but you can't lie down either, or stand, walk...
> It's 24/7 excruciating pain.
> 
> *Worst injury ever. Ever..*
> TT


Every broke your dick?


----------



## Kevin137

@KillerDave

Have you joined SCUK yet...???

It is much like here, but UK run, gives discounts etc on snow time and gear.

Costs £15 a year and you get 20% discount on your hours at SnoZone... 

Not a great fan of there forum, and there are more than there fair share of idiots on there, and they are not as welcoming here, and can actually be disrespectful to newer members, it comes across as a closed club in the forum, however, the discounts make the £15 a year well worth it, and riding regularly at SnoZone you will get your moneys worth very quickly...


----------



## KillerDave

Kevin137 said:


> @KillerDave
> 
> Have you joined SCUK yet...???
> 
> It is much like here, but UK run, gives discounts etc on snow time and gear.
> 
> Costs £15 a year and you get 20% discount on your hours at SnoZone...
> 
> Not a great fan of there forum, and there are more than there fair share of idiots on there, and they are not as welcoming here, and can actually be disrespectful to newer members, it comes across as a closed club in the forum, however, the discounts make the £15 a year well worth it, and riding regularly at SnoZone you will get your moneys worth very quickly...


Thanks for that, I'll check it out but I am a member at SnoZone, 50% discount off season and 25% during the season...

I do want to say that being a part of snowboardingforum.com is awesome....
Even though I am very new and for the most part still very green, I have received some great advice and have been made to feel very welcome.
Thank you all...


----------



## Kevin137

KillerDave said:


> Thanks for that, I'll check it out but I am a member at SnoZone, 50% discount off season and 25% during the season...


Doubt the SCUK membership would get you more, just trying to help out...


----------



## KillerDave

Kevin137 said:


> Doubt the SCUK membership would get you more, just trying to help out...


I do aprieciate it! There is ALOT of info on there and even without the discount, it would be good to keep up with news and stuff going on in the UK and Europe. Thanks again Kevin.


----------



## Kevin137

KillerDave said:


> I do aprieciate it! There is ALOT of info on there and even without the discount, it would be good to keep up with news and stuff going on in the UK and Europe. Thanks again Kevin.


No problem, most of it is pretty useless for me, as Norway isn't in Europe according to most Europeans... Haha

Nothing about the resorts, goings on or how good our slopes are over here... 

We just provide the world with the best Slope Style riders there is... 

And as i said, i didn't find the forum the most welcoming, but that might be just me... 

If you ever get the chance to ride in Norway, make sure you do, they have a few decent resorts, including Oslo Winter Park, which is a short tram ride or bus from the Capital OSLO's Centre, in fact, you could be there in about 10 minutes. And with a halfpipe, super pipe, and 5 or 6 parks, it is pretty decent, oh and it's floodlit as well as being open from 10am - 10pm. Great for a quick weekend away, well it would be if you could get cheap flights with luggage, but Ryanair rape you for £40 each way for a board bag 20kg... Haha. 

Everyone i know now flies Norwegian, and i get about 3 or 4 visits over the winter from friends, cheap for them, as they get free lift passes and a couch to sleep on, so can have 4 or 5 days for £200 total...!

Anyway, keep up with your learning, and us upto date with your progress...


----------



## KillerDave

Kevin137 said:


> No problem, most of it is pretty useless for me, as Norway isn't in Europe according to most Europeans... Haha
> 
> Nothing about the resorts, goings on or how good our slopes are over here...
> 
> We just provide the world with the best Slope Style riders there is...
> 
> And as i said, i didn't find the forum the most welcoming, but that might be just me...
> 
> If you ever get the chance to ride in Norway, make sure you do, they have a few decent resorts, including Oslo Winter Park, which is a short tram ride or bus from the Capital OSLO's Centre, in fact, you could be there in about 10 minutes. And with a halfpipe, super pipe, and 5 or 6 parks, it is pretty decent, oh and it's floodlit as well as being open from 10am - 10pm. Great for a quick weekend away, well it would be if you could get cheap flights with luggage, but Ryanair rape you for £40 each way for a board bag 20kg... Haha.
> 
> Everyone i know now flies Norwegian, and i get about 3 or 4 visits over the winter from friends, cheap for them, as they get free lift passes and a couch to sleep on, so can have 4 or 5 days for £200 total...!
> 
> Anyway, keep up with your learning, and us upto date with your progress...


You're my new best friend!  lol...


----------



## lander91

Hey, hopping in here a bit late - my husband and I both learnt at MK and rode almost exclusively there for over a year (also went to Hemel once or twice) before we finally hit a real mountain. Very jealous that you live so close, we only get up there once a month or so since we live in London and don't have a car at the moment.

When you finally get to ride a mountain you are going to be in heaven... our first powder day felt like floating on clouds! :yahoo: But also true that pistes can get icy as heck, we found out the hard way.

I'd really encourage you to get the SCUK membership - it's not just good for slope discounts at MK, which you've got covered with your snozone membership - it's also good for discounts at a ton of shops around the UK, and some places will even let you use the discount on top of the sales they already have! Pays for itself almost immediately if you're buying any kit. And there's no obligation to post on their forums if you don't feel like it. 

So stoked for you, keep shredding!


----------



## xIceHoundx

Sure wish I had an indoor place local to me, did some online searching and the closest one to me here in Germany is 3 hour drive one way, the best one here in Germany is over 5 hours drive one way to get to. Looks like I wont be getting much time to ride in this summer, but when it comes to winter at the very least ive got access to a hill 1/2 hour drive away for playing, and 2-3 hour drive distance for resorts and such. You are pretty lucky to live so close to a place you can ride year around.


----------



## KillerDave

lander91 said:


> Hey, hopping in here a bit late - my husband and I both learnt at MK and rode almost exclusively there for over a year (also went to Hemel once or twice) before we finally hit a real mountain. Very jealous that you live so close, we only get up there once a month or so since we live in London and don't have a car at the moment.
> 
> When you finally get to ride a mountain you are going to be in heaven... our first powder day felt like floating on clouds! :yahoo: But also true that pistes can get icy as heck, we found out the hard way.
> 
> I'd really encourage you to get the SCUK membership - it's not just good for slope discounts at MK, which you've got covered with your snozone membership - it's also good for discounts at a ton of shops around the UK, and some places will even let you use the discount on top of the sales they already have! Pays for itself almost immediately if you're buying any kit. And there's no obligation to post on their forums if you don't feel like it.
> 
> So stoked for you, keep shredding!


Hey Lander91!
I do feel lucky it's on my doorstep, in fact it literally a 5 minute drive, including parking! 

I guess, I will need to keep my head when I get to a mountain.... Taking it easy to feel my and work it out rather than just hitting it.... 
When you come to MK, you guys should say hi if I'm there too.... You will not be able to miss me! I'll be the guy falling ALOT!!! Lol....

Anyway, I'm yet to check out the SCUK but I will... Thanks for the input...

PS, it's always good to hear from locals!


----------



## KillerDave

Ok, enough is enough! Bad ribs or no, I'm going back tomorrow! I just can't stay away any more!!!

I guess it's just in me now.... Was ther today, just to get some food from the cafe and there were so many dudes that must be just starting and most of them didn't have a helmet on and fell so much.... They will!

Anyway, I'm booked in for the weekender session so I can just free-ride all evening! :yahoo: I'm not gonna push it as my ribs are still sore but it should be enough to have a good time :thumbsup:


----------



## Beeb

I was there today with my sister Katie and my better half Kristi (lander91). We'd have been messing around doing tripods and stuff just before lunch time. We'll be going to Friday night freestyle to play on the kickers/boxes too 

There were lots of newbies around, some fresh from their lessons, but didn't see anyone out of control or anything  You get some people who just turn up and have a punt at it, which is both scary and hilarious. 

KillerDave - you haven't been on a Mavierix Ollies and Flatland course recently have you? We were on one end of April. Saw a guy going fast as he could with goggles on indoors completely sideways on his heel edge, going faster and faster - everyone waiting for him to catch his toe edge. He did


----------



## AntipodeanSam

Beeb said:


> Saw a guy going fast as he could with goggles on indoors completely sideways on his heel edge, going faster and faster - everyone waiting for him to catch his toe edge. He did


Goggles on indoors, that is brilliant!!! I miss Milton Keynes


----------



## lander91

AntipodeanSam said:


> Goggles on indoors, that is brilliant!!! I miss Milton Keynes


Yeah, we see at least one goggle pleb most times we go - usually reflective oakleys... :laugh:


----------



## KillerDave

Beeb said:


> I was there today with my sister Katie and my better half Kristi (lander91). We'd have been messing around doing tripods and stuff just before lunch time. We'll be going to Friday night freestyle to play on the kickers/boxes too
> 
> There were lots of newbies around, some fresh from their lessons, but didn't see anyone out of control or anything  You get some people who just turn up and have a punt at it, which is both scary and hilarious.
> 
> KillerDave - you haven't been on a Mavierix Ollies and Flatland course recently have you? We were on one end of April. Saw a guy going fast as he could with goggles on indoors completely sideways on his heel edge, going faster and faster - everyone waiting for him to catch his toe edge. He did


Oh man! We probably crossed paths! I'm not sure if I'm good enough for Friday Freestyle yet, Thursday's good as its aimed at beginer freestylers but not don't it yet....

Yes, I did see ALOT of newbs out in the afternoon!!! It is funny as I am now seeing others do all the wrong stuff I probably did, I am sure if the work hard, they will progress at least as good as I have tried to.... :dizzy:

No, I've not been on the Mavierix course... I'm doing the Deffinition freestyle course at the end of June.... Highly rated!!! :thumbsup:

There was a guy the opted for the googles but no helmet look, I must be missing something, he looked so cool! 

Oh well.... As long as he's having a good time and doesn't get hurt.....


----------



## KillerDave

AntipodeanSam said:


> Goggles on indoors, that is brilliant!!! I miss Milton Keynes


Not just goggles but only goggles! What are they thinking!!???:dunno::dizzy::dizzy::dizzy:


----------



## lander91

KillerDave said:


> No, I've not been on the Mavierix course... I'm doing the Deffinition freestyle course at the end of June.... Highly rated!!! :thumbsup:


Sweet, we've been on courses with both Maverix and Definition, and both have been outstanding. 

Newbies don't bother me much as long as they seem to have the basics down - I give them space and let them get on with learning. After all, we've all been there, knowing what to do but needing practice to get it right.


----------



## KillerDave

lander91 said:


> Sweet, we've been on courses with both Maverix and Definition, and both have been outstanding.
> 
> Newbies don't bother me much as long as they seem to have the basics down - I give them space and let them get on with learning. After all, we've all been there, knowing what to do but needing practice to get it right.


And THAT is where I'm at right now! Damn it!!! I think my fall the other week has knocked my mojo!!!???

I just can't hit those 180's I'm doing them fine on the flat... You know how it goes, ride along, spot a bump or feature, pre-wind, small ollie as you release the rotation, 180, land and ride away switch.... Fine...
As soon as I go for it off the small kicker.... Crap happens!.... I need to nail this...

On the plus side, my 5yo passed all her skiing lessons today and is now allowed to use the main slope with me... She has no fear and is doing awesome! I am so proud!!!! :eusa_clap:

Newbie alert!!!! My girl stopped at the bottom of the slope, picked up some snow and threw it at me and I threw some back... just as we moved away, a newbie crashed at full speed right where we was standing and went right through the catch net at the bottom.... lucky we moved I guess....


----------



## KillerDave

*Board slide heaven!!!*

I got another 3hr session in tonight and I did get some 180's in, a few 50/50's and got my first board slides too!!!

My first attempt at board slides were... Let's just say I'm glad I got some impact shorts! :dizzy:
My second go, I rode onto the box straight and pulled it round to about 45 degrees, coming out was sketchy at best....
My third run... Went in straight, pulled it round and got it to perfect 90!
Holding my posture along the rainbow box, I held the slide real nice until it was time to pop off the box, unwind and ride away whooping!!! :yahoo: I did that a few times and I'm happy!!!! I think I can move on to proper Frontside/Backside board slides??? For that I think I might need a little coaching???
I know it's not much but on a slope that's just 170 meters top to bottom I've spent ALOT of time on the lift.... Small steps I guess!?!?


----------



## Kevin137

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## AntipodeanSam

KillerDave said:


> I know it's not much but on a slope that's just 170 meters top to bottom I've spent ALOT of time on the lift.... Small steps I guess!?!?


Doesn't matter where your box is, in the snodome or halfway up a huge mountain, you will be able to hit it just the same, good job Dave!!


----------



## KillerDave

AntipodeanSam said:


> Doesn't matter where your box is, in the snodome or halfway up a huge mountain, you will be able to hit it just the same, good job Dave!!


Thank you, I do need to get out on the park nights, everything is bigger and there's alot more on the run down....
There are two freestyle courses coming up and I'll be on them!
As it says at the top of this thread, I am having a blast....


----------



## Milkybarben

Got today Dave I've enjoyed reading this as I've just had my first lesson Monday and cannot wait for my next one which will hopefully be in a couple of weeks time I'm totally hooked and wish I'd been sooner, Im hoping one day I'll be confident enough to have ago at some ramps etc. I suppose confidence grows the more you hit the slope which I'm going to try and do as often as possible


----------



## KillerDave

Milkybarben said:


> Got today Dave I've enjoyed reading this as I've just had my first lesson Monday and cannot wait for my next one which will hopefully be in a couple of weeks time I'm totally hooked and wish I'd been sooner, Im hoping one day I'll be confident enough to have ago at some ramps etc. I suppose confidence grows the more you hit the slope which I'm going to try and do as often as possible


Hi,

Are you in MK Milkybarben???

Deffinately keep up on the lessons!
It sounds like you have a more causous attitude than I do....
My confidence grows as a session goes on to the point where it exceeds my skill level and I end up hurting myself!

I was on the park night on Friday and man it was awesome! The park shaper had set up all three boxes in line to make one long box about 30' long!!!
The 1st is a slope up, short flat and a slope down...
The 2nd is dead flat and the 3rd is a rainbow....

I asked one of the coaches how I should hit it and of course he said a little faster but dead straight... So, I rode over it nice and quick and plumb straight...
WOW! I got a real kick out of that so I hit it again only when I got to the 1st flat I kicked it round to a front board slide... At the speed I had going, that was a little scary!!! The coach was coming up the lift and said he wishes he video'd it!!! Wo-hooooo!!!! :yahoo:

Then I hit the jumps... Did the small two fine but then when it came to the bigger jump, completely miss judged my speed and landed heavy on the top... No biggie... Just a bit hard... So the next run.... WAY to much speed, landed on my ass so hard I now have a bruis on my chest where my chin hit it and a big ass pain in my neck....:dizzy: Again!!!

I sware this is turning into the "How many ways can Dave hurt himself" thread...

This weekend is the Deffinition FreeStyle course but I'm not sure I can make it...

Maybe I can do part of it??? And do the rest next month????


----------



## KillerDave

On here you can see the slope being shaped and the long box... Probably not that bigger deal to some but i loved it!!!
https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1005128_520846507965320_1300826244_n.jpg


----------



## Milkybarben

No dave I'm in carshalton and go to Hemel hemstead which is only an hour away and I'm happy to say I'm heading back there tuesday and Wednesday so hopefully have some more knowledge behind me at the end of the 2 days

Once I've got some experiance on the main slope I'll deffinatly have a go at some ramps etc


----------



## KillerDave

Milkybarben said:


> No dave I'm in carshalton and go to Hemel hemstead which is only an hour away and I'm happy to say I'm heading back there tuesday and Wednesday so hopefully have some more knowledge behind me at the end of the 2 days
> 
> Once I've got some experiance on the main slope I'll deffinatly have a go at some ramps etc


Cool, I've not been to Hemel but heard it's good... I should make the trip....
Keep it going buddy... It's what I shoulve been doing for so long and with I did...

Deffinately get some tips and advice before hitting the jumps though.... I/we don't wanna see you hurt!!!


----------



## Milkybarben

KillerDave said:


> Cool, I've not been to Hemel but heard it's good... I should make the trip....
> Keep it going buddy... It's what I shoulve been doing for so long and with I did...
> 
> Deffinately get some tips and advice before hitting the jumps though.... I/we don't wanna see you hurt!!!


Cheers mate, I'll deffinatly get some advice I'll even try and get there one Friday nite to watch a freestyle nite see how the guys/girls go about it


----------



## KillerDave

Milkybarben said:


> Cheers mate, I'll deffinatly get some advice I'll even try and get there one Friday nite to watch a freestyle nite see how the guys/girls go about it


You will really need to talk to people....
You'll also hear ALOT about ATML (Approach, Take off, manoeuvre, Landing) this is where I go wrong... I think... :dunno:


----------



## Kevin137

KillerDave said:


> You'll also hear ALOT about ATML (Approach, Take off, manoeuvre, Landing) this is where I go wrong... I think... :dunno:


All i ever hear is people laughing at how ridiculous i look when i fall...

Which is LOADS... :yahoo:


----------



## Milkybarben

Kevin137 said:


> All i ever hear is people laughing at how ridiculous i look when i fall...
> 
> Which is LOADS... :yahoo:


But surly falling is part of the learning process


----------



## Kevin137

Milkybarben said:


> But surly falling is part of the learning process


I've been telling myself that for 7 years, and the last 4 years i get over 100 days a year...

And it is always the same... I keep telling myself...


----------



## Milkybarben

As I tell myself Rome wasn't built in a day


----------



## KillerDave

*This, of course is all very true!*



Milkybarben said:


> As I tell myself Rome wasn't built in a day


I'm never too worried about looking stupid and I have been told that if I'm not falling, I'm not learning or trying hard enough but....
It bloody hurts somtimes!!!

I think it's in my head, I analyse my run after I get home and and I seem to feel too fast so at the very last second before take-off, I scrub off speed and either don't make the jump and land way short or land wide open and crash....

I sucks getting hurt and that's why I need coaching! I'm 40yo now and seeing some of the kids doing 540's, grabs and even back flips makes me wonder what I've been doing with my life???

Man I hate those kids!!! ;-)


----------



## Kevin137

KillerDave said:


> I'm never too worried about looking stupid and I have been told that if I'm not falling, I'm not learning or trying hard enough but....
> It bloody hurts somtimes!!!
> 
> I think it's in my head, I analyse my run after I get home and and I seem to feel too fast so at the very last second before take-off, I scrub off speed and either don't make the jump and land way short or land wide open and crash....
> 
> I sucks getting hurt and that's why I need coaching! I'm 40yo now and seeing some of the kids doing 540's, grabs and even back flips makes me wonder what I've been doing with my life???
> 
> Man I hate those kids!!! ;-)


Have you got a camera yet...??? Action camera i mean, they help in some ways, you get to have a laugh at your falls, and work on your style...

Also make some good videos as well...


----------



## KillerDave

Kevin137 said:


> Have you got a camera yet...??? Action camera i mean, they help in some ways, you get to have a laugh at your falls, and work on your style...
> 
> Also make some good videos as well...


No, I have been thinking of getting one....
I really need a buddy to film me in action and visa versa....

On another note, I couldn't go on the Definition freestyle course but maybe this month???

Just about to take my daughter to her ice skating lesson and then I'm booked into a 5hr park night!!! Not sure I'll last 'til 12 though, I'm up at 5:30 for work!!! :-/

Maybe I can work on some stuff tonight and just maybe not fall so much?!?!?


----------



## KillerDave

Well, that wasn't too bad after-all....
SnoZone Milton Keynes run a special night once a month call "Park Strife"
It's like a regular park night but they set up a sound system, play some very loud tunes and run extended hours.
Anyway, I was going to take some pictures of the set-up but my phone died!
I didn't do too much but I was jumping much better and didn't even fall.... Much... ;-)
The kicker was a good size for an indoor slope and I took the safe route... I saw how others were hitting it, looking to see where they were dropping in from how much pop they were giving it and so-on...

The boxes and rails were the same, they had some crazy stuff going on like pipes sticking out like a kicker, did that! :thumbsup: a 2" wide metal post also sticking out at maybe 40 degrees.... Did that! :thumbsup: the also had some high rails and stuff the I didn't want to do, well, I did want to but I don't think I'm ready for those....

In short, I had a great time and now I'm up for work at 5:30 and ache like a achey thing... It's all good though! Great night!!!


----------



## KillerDave

*AGghhh!!!!...*

Ok, It's been a while since I last posted and yes... I am still having a blast but... 

On Saturday, My local slope had a special park night and they had set up and combination box they call BOXZILLA!!!  Photo's to follow....

Anyway, I made my way to the top of the slope and had a run down to warm up a little, back to the top and went through my run in my head... Ok...

Pipe jump, bigger jump - front 180 and then BOXZILLA!!!

This is where it all went wrong.....

I lined up perfectly, great posture and got on to the first section (battle ship (slope up, flat and slope down)) On the slope down, my board seemed to suck down and stop, catapulting me through the air!! I landed on my front slamming my legs onto the edge of the second part of the feature another 10-15 feet away!!!

I thought I'd smashed my knee and shin but although they bled, my knee is just very swollen and bruised as is my left shin but not so bad...

So, this is the second time my board has done this (sucked onto the feature) only the first time, I cought it...

I did stay and keep going and I did hit the BOXZILLA a few more time and cleared it fine so I don't know what happened???

Has anyone had the same thing??? 

BTW, my board has just had a full service including a few repairs and base grind. I used it on Tuesday and it was great, no park, just ground tricks, carving and so on... It was a great day!!! But not so on Saturday! :dizzy:

Any help or advice would be great??? Maybe it's me doing something wrong??? :dunno:


----------



## Kevin137

Yes, i think it is something to do with the feature itself and the wax or lack of it on your board...

It can and does change throughout a session considerably, this is, i assume due to the amount of wax transferred from boards to boxes, thus making it slide more as the day goes on...

I may be wrong, sure someone will come along and correct me... Hehe


----------



## Deacon

Isn't that what happens when your edges aren't detuned? Either way, that sucks that happened, but way to tough it out man!


----------



## Mystery2many

Its happened to me quite a few times and typically on a warmer day were the snow would melt on a box causing a suction or lack of air between the two flat surfaces. From my understanding, the easiest way I can explain it is... have you ever had a cup or plate on a flat table and it seem suctioned to the table due to condensation and a wet surface. 

If you feel it start to suck to the feature, try to lift the board a little allowing air to separate the two surfaces.

Plus, when you wax you're board the last part is very important. I use a scotch pad and rub cross ways to allow venting. 
\\\V/// that pattern


----------



## Donutz

Yep. I got tossed off a flat box onto my shoulder once when my board stopped and I didn't. In my case though, I have a tendency to stand too tall. Bending my knees more has helped.


----------



## KillerDave

Thanks guys, I reall was thinking it was just me getting it so wrong! This should be a simple run in, line it up and ride it out but man, I can get it wrong and bust myself up!!! Donutz, I too stand tall… I think if I lower my center, I will stand a better chance of countering it if and when it happens again???

Anyway, here are some pictures… the 1st is our little slope… You can see the BOXZILLA in the lower right side, the 1st section after the small flat is where it kicked me off and I landed at the end of the middle flat just before the rainbow.









I know my briuses are not so bad but this is how it looks today…. The body heals and I live to ride again!


----------



## wrathfuldeity

KD, Sorry about the leg. But your indoor park is better than our outdoor real mt. park.:icon_scratch:


----------



## Kevin137

That is funny.... Not your injuries, the fact that someone thinks the parks indoors are better than there outdoor parks i mean... 

They only last a day tops, then are wiped out and rebuilt, unlike the parks on hills that certainly in Norway get bashed and lucky to be reshaped once a week...

I say that in jest of course, we get them done twice a week...


----------



## KillerDave

Kevin137 said:


> That is funny.... Not your injuries, the fact that someone thinks the parks indoors are better than there outdoor parks i mean...
> 
> They only last a day tops, then are wiped out and rebuilt, unlike the parks on hills that certainly in Norway get bashed and lucky to be reshaped once a week...
> 
> I say that in jest of course, we get them done twice a week...


Our park stays open Thursday to Saturday most weeks and they groom it every night on park nights and they half way through the week.

I can't wait to get to the real thing! I know the longer runs alone will be worth the trip! Our slope is timy at 170 meters top to bottom!!!

Anyway, my legs are still a little sore but are on the mend :thumbsup:


----------



## NWBoarder

Kevin137 said:


> That is funny.... Not your injuries, the fact that someone thinks the parks indoors are better than there outdoor parks i mean...
> 
> They only last a day tops, then are wiped out and rebuilt, unlike the parks on hills that certainly in Norway get bashed and lucky to be reshaped once a week...
> 
> I say that in jest of course, we get them done twice a week...


Wrath stated that due to the fact that Baker generally doesn't even keep a park. Makes sense too considering they get so much snow that they would spend more time digging out the park and making it rideable than actually riding it.


----------



## KillerDave

NWBoarder said:


> Wrath stated that due to the fact that Baker generally doesn't even keep a park. Makes sense too considering they get so much snow that they would spend more time digging out the park and making it rideable than actually riding it.


They must get great powder runs though???
I guess there are few places with everything???

BTW, Thanks Wrath... It's the only place I've been to so far...
I just need to see how my cash flow turns out for the rest of the year before going away...


----------



## Donutz

KillerDave said:


> Donutz, I too stand tall… I think if I lower my center, I will stand a better chance of countering it if and when it happens again???


It's all upside. You have more control, you're less likely to get tossed, and if you do bail you have a better chance of falling like a bowling ball instead of like a tree.


----------



## KillerDave

Donutz said:


> It's all upside. You have more control, you're less likely to get tossed, and if you do bail you have a better chance of falling like a bowling ball instead of like a tree.


Indeed! This fall happened so fast, I'm not sure I would've stopped it! Oh well... I'm still walking round like a 90YO and my right knee feels very wierd! 
When the swelling has gone, I'll go to my doc' and see if there is more wrong...

Thanks for the tips though, I will take them to the slope next time! :thumbsup:


----------



## KillerDave

*Weve done it!!!*

Hi folks!

I'm sure you'll be pleased to know the leg is much better! Still not 100% but almost! 

Anyway, I just wanted to share some good news...

WE'VE BOOKED OUR FIRST SKIING/BOARDING HOLIDAY!!! :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:

I/we are so excited! We are off to Andorra over Christmas.

It's a small resort but perfect as none of us (my wife, daughter and I) have never been on a mountain in the winter!

I am also booking onto a freestyle course Definition Snocamp at my local so when I get there, I can rip up the park with some confidence... :dizzy:

I've bought a camera and hope to get some footage of me playing, thinking of mounting it on the tail of my board???

Can't wait!!!:yahoo:


----------



## Kevin137

Awesome news... Have fun...!

I am counting the days for the snow to return, spent the morning today at the slope going through the ordering for new rails and park design for when it does hit us...

We are maybe 4-6 weeks away now...!!!


----------



## KillerDave

Kevin137 said:


> Awesome news... Have fun...!
> 
> I am counting the days for the snow to return, spent the morning today at the slope going through the ordering for new rails and park design for when it does hit us...
> 
> We are maybe 4-6 weeks away now...!!!


WOW! Are you running the slope???
I wish I live on the mountain! It would be great to spend the entire season boarding! Our indoor slope has just changed all the snow and got rid of all of the ice! Going out tomorrow to play!:yahoo:


----------



## Kevin137

No not running the slope, just doing part time for park design and maintenance...

Why would you want to work at a slope, and then not have time to enjoy it...

Haha

We will have3 or 4 parks this season, with them being rotated for change every 4 weeks over the course of the winter each park will be changed 3 or 4 times for variety and progression which will keep people returning... It is all about the cost versus the rewards by returning customers which should increase as a result...

It also means the snowboarding school progresses in a different way as the parks will be of varying difficulties allowing for quicker advancement according to ability within the school set up...

Been 3 years trying to get this implemented at our resort, and hopefully they will see the benefits that allow us to push for more next year...

Today was mostly about new features they are ordering in, but we are having them made to different colour codes the same as the hills are for difficulty so we can actually mix and match on some hills but make it very easy to see difficulty level...


----------



## KillerDave

Kevin137 said:


> No not running the slope, just doing part time for park design and maintenance...
> 
> Why would you want to work at a slope, and then not have time to enjoy it...
> 
> Haha
> 
> We will have3 or 4 parks this season, with them being rotated for change every 4 weeks over the course of the winter each park will be changed 3 or 4 times for variety and progression which will keep people returning... It is all about the cost versus the rewards by returning customers which should increase as a result...
> 
> It also means the snowboarding school progresses in a different way as the parks will be of varying difficulties allowing for quicker advancement according to ability within the school set up...
> 
> Been 3 years trying to get this implemented at our resort, and hopefully they will see the benefits that allow us to push for more next year...
> 
> Today was mostly about new features they are ordering in, but we are having them made to different colour codes the same as the hills are for difficulty so we can actually mix and match on some hills but make it very easy to see difficulty level...


Sounds awesome!
I would love to live near or on the mountain and your work shapes the fun others have so my hat is off to you sir! :eusa_clap:

I sounds like a great way to spend your time....
I really can't wait to get to the real thing!
Just not sure what to expect from "real" jumps???


----------



## tweaknoise

Dave that's super inspiring to hear that you've started at a later age. It's all about having fun, right  

Keep at it and get a good crew together with your friends to share the fun!


----------



## KillerDave

tweaknoise said:


> Dave that's super inspiring to hear that you've started at a later age. It's all about having fun, right
> 
> Keep at it and get a good crew together with your friends to share the fun!


My take is that "age is a state of mind" Either that or I keep referring back to my mental age! :laugh:

None of my regular friends Board.. Well, One used to but since hi broke his leg on the last day of a 3 month trip in Canada, his board sees more dust than snow! :dunno:

Anyway, there are a good bunch up at our indoor place so we all play about, but I've not really got into a group as such...


----------



## KillerDave

Hi, it's me again....
Just had to share this with you...
Last Thursday 31st October, we went to the Ski and Snowboard Show in London.

While we were there we spent some time on the stand for Andorra (we are going there for our 1st snow holiday)
And my daughter said she wanted to have a go at snowboarding on the slope the had set up...
We... She was only doing side-slipping but she loved it...
When she was done she whispered in my ear....
"Daddy, I have a secret... Don't tell mummy but I want to do snowboarding now!" lol... Who am I to say no? Lol!!!

Also... I picked up a new board!!!


The shame is, I've hurt my back so I've not ridden her yet! :-(
Anyway, I might go out Tuesday???

Really looking forward to working on my freestyle with this baby!!! :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## Kevin137

Awesome...!!!

I was going to fly over for the show, but time (and money) meant i couldn't... So i missed the 1st show in the last 5 years... 

On a flip note, did you get the day case at the show...??? Bit of advice with that, i had one, try and tape something a bit thicker into the ends folded over, as you may find that after a bit of use, your edges will cut through the material making it worthless, i used mine for 1 season, and it was cool, but this was a let down in the design of the product...

I used some gaffer tape and it went through that as well, my suggestion would be some offcuts of leather and glue it in folded...


----------



## KillerDave

Kevin137 said:


> Awesome...!!!
> 
> I was going to fly over for the show, but time (and money) meant i couldn't... So i missed the 1st show in the last 5 years...
> 
> On a flip note, did you get the day case at the show...??? Bit of advice with that, i had one, try and tape something a bit thicker into the ends folded over, as you may find that after a bit of use, your edges will cut through the material making it worthless, i used mine for 1 season, and it was cool, but this was a let down in the design of the product...
> 
> I used some gaffer tape and it went through that as well, my suggestion would be some offcuts of leather and glue it in folded...


Hi Kevin,

No, I got that a while ago but thanks for the tip!
I'll see what the trim guys at work have....


----------



## KillerDave

Got to go for a ride earlier in the week and the LibTech is ALOT easier to butter than my Signal! And ALOT faster!

It's also easier to carve including across ice and holds well doing that! I guess it's the Magne-traction edges???

One thing about buttering though...

As I'm still on a learning vibe, Is speed a friend when buttering???
I'm not talking about crazy speed, just a good amount or, should I pull it back I little and run slow to start???


----------



## shelbybeck

KillerDave said:


> Got to go for a ride earlier in the week and the LibTech is ALOT easier to butter than my Signal! And ALOT faster!
> 
> It's also easier to carve including across ice and holds well doing that! I guess it's the Magne-traction edges???
> 
> One thing about buttering though...
> 
> As I'm still on a learning vibe, Is speed a friend when buttering???
> I'm not talking about crazy speed, just a good amount or, should I pull it back I little and run slow to start???


go alittle slower to start so you can press and get the feel for getting your body over your tail and nose as you play around, and turning your body to initiate rotations/etc. That way, if you catch an edge while playin' around you won't slam so hard ya see stars......lol

as you get more confident, you can dial up the speed.
you will know as you go...
good luck and this thread has been fun to read and follow your journey.


----------



## KillerDave

shelbybeck said:


> go alittle slower to start so you can press and get the feel for getting your body over your tail and nose as you play around, and turning your body to initiate rotations/etc. That way, if you catch an edge while playin' around you won't slam so hard ya see stars......lol
> 
> as you get more confident, you can dial up the speed.
> you will know as you go...
> good luck and this thread has been fun to read and follow your journey.


Thanks Shelbybeck! 
The thing is, I can press for as long as I want but at my indoor slope, it can get a bit quick and the snow usually gets so messed up it's hard to do anything without catching an edge... :dizzy:

I'm there again in the morning and I wanna work on a few things...
I don't know what it's call but it's like ollie onto you tail/nose 90degrees front/backside???? Is one thing.... It's the first part to do a butter pretzel! :dizzy::dizzy::dizzy:


----------



## shelbybeck

KillerDave said:


> Thanks Shelbybeck!
> The thing is, I can press for as long as I want but at my indoor slope, it can get a bit quick and the snow usually gets so messed up it's hard to do anything without catching an edge... :dizzy:
> 
> I'm there again in the morning and I wanna work on a few things...
> I don't know what it's call but it's like ollie onto you tail/nose 90degrees front/backside???? Is one thing.... It's the first part to do a butter pretzel! :dizzy::dizzy::dizzy:


a pretzel is when your board is rotating in one direction (whether it's on flat ground or on a feature), and then you quickly snap around or "out" in the other direction.

you should check out snomie's aka 'Jed' butter tutorials....
start out small....and yea,.....ice and superhard pack stuff ain't good for butters..
groomed runs w/a bit of fluff on top are primo.
just watch some tuts and start playin' around safely....


----------



## KillerDave

shelbybeck said:


> a pretzel is when your board is rotating in one direction (whether it's on flat ground or on a feature), and then you quickly snap around or "out" in the other direction.
> 
> you should check out snomie's aka 'Jed' butter tutorials....
> start out small....and yea,.....ice and superhard pack stuff ain't good for butters..
> groomed runs w/a bit of fluff on top are primo.
> just watch some tuts and start playin' around safely....


Hi Shelbybeck,

You got it....
90 in and 270 out the other way...

I have looked and found some tut's on other things but nothing on buttering??

Anyway....

Tomorrow and Sunday I am on a freestyle course all weekend being fought by the coach of the GB olympic snowboard team! I think this will be a great test of me! Lol....

The first day is ground work, boxes, rails and so on.
Day 2 will be jumps, spins and grabs!!!! 

Wish me luck!!!


----------



## shelbybeck

KillerDave said:


> Hi Shelbybeck,
> 
> You got it....
> 90 in and 270 out the other way...
> 
> I have looked and found some tut's on other things but nothing on buttering??
> 
> Anyway....
> 
> Tomorrow and Sunday I am on a freestyle course all weekend being fought by the coach of the GB olympic snowboard team! I think this will be a great test of me! Lol....
> 
> The first day is ground work, boxes, rails and so on.
> Day 2 will be jumps, spins and grabs!!!!
> 
> Wish me luck!!!


that's awesome.....good luck, but you really shouldn't fight with your instructor......lol......especially if he's on the Olympic team....hhaha:laugh:

hope you learn a lot....snomie aka "jed" has some buttering tuts.....
there are a few.....just gotta dig around fer em....
sometimes just playin' around will give you insight too.....
have fun!!


----------



## KillerDave

shelbybeck said:


> that's awesome.....good luck, but you really shouldn't fight with your instructor......lol......especially if he's on the Olympic team....hhaha:laugh:
> 
> hope you learn a lot....snomie aka "jed" has some buttering tuts.....
> there are a few.....just gotta dig around fer em....
> sometimes just playin' around will give you insight too.....
> have fun!!


TOUGHT! lol... How did that happen???

Well....

That's day one down and man, my legs know it!!! Did ALOT of work on ground 180's (reg' switch, front and backside)
air 180's the same as ground,
Boxes, board slides front and back (over the front foot) plus popping onto and of the box.
Straight air indie grabs and fakies.
I'm sure there was more???

After the full day on the slope, we had a little more time to just play and do what we wanted so I nailed the board slides and just cruised about and I did a few cheeky nose rolls, there was also a narrow pipe/rail so I gave that a go too,
At first, I didn't make it to the end and slipped off the side short of the end but I did get it.

Tomorrow is another day and I'm not sure what we have going on but I'm sure it'll be just as good!

I'm off to bed!!! Zzzz....


----------



## shelbybeck

KillerDave said:


> TOUGHT! lol... How did that happen???
> 
> Well....
> 
> That's day one down and man, my legs know it!!! Did ALOT of work on ground 180's (reg' switch, front and backside)
> air 180's the same as ground,
> Boxes, board slides front and back (over the front foot) plus popping onto and of the box.
> Straight air indie grabs and fakies.
> I'm sure there was more???
> 
> After the full day on the slope, we had a little more time to just play and do what we wanted so I nailed the board slides and just cruised about and I did a few cheeky nose rolls, there was also a narrow pipe/rail so I gave that a go too,
> At first, I didn't make it to the end and slipped off the side short of the end but I did get it.
> 
> Tomorrow is another day and I'm not sure what we have going on but I'm sure it'll be just as good!
> 
> I'm off to bed!!! Zzzz....


sounds gooood!
I've been out twice now this season and yea....my legs/body are SORE but it kinda feels good too.....lol
I hope you're gonna be able to get out of that indoor place and go to a real resort soon......wish we had one of those places to go to in the summer though....man, that would be awesome.......but nothing like the real thing:thumbsup:
glad you're progressing......keep up the hard work, have fun!!


----------



## KillerDave

Well... after the weekend has been and gone, I am still high on everything I have learned and the new skills I have learned! (still to be honed)
The Definition Snowcamps course was awesome.
TBH, most of what we did I had already done but it was more about doing it correctly.

All the jumps were small and all the boxes were low and slow but I think that was the point???...
The only chance I got to open up was after whatever we was doing, back down to the lift... Also, after everything i did the coach had me ride switch all the time...

Like I say, we worked on getting things right and for the most part we/I did... But not all... I had a fall on the flat box and my coccyx is all kinds of colours! :dizzy:

The course has given me loads to work on and even more to play with.
One thing I really enjoyed was a Tail front 180.... Great fun!!!
Another thing was a straight 50 on the rail, popping off 180 out with a tap with the nose on the end of the rail... Again, great fun to do but it was a bit harder and didn't go so well... Lol...

The course have helped me to add style I didn't know was there (still to be honed) lol... and the more tricks I have to play with, the more fun I'm having!

This is frikkin AWESOME! I love snowboarding!!! :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## KillerDave

shelbybeck said:


> sounds gooood!
> I've been out twice now this season and yea....my legs/body are SORE but it kinda feels good too.....lol
> I hope you're gonna be able to get out of that indoor place and go to a real resort soon......wish we had one of those places to go to in the summer though....man, that would be awesome.......but nothing like the real thing:thumbsup:
> glad you're progressing......keep up the hard work, have fun!!


Thanks, my family and I are going to Andorra over Christmas and it couldn't come round soon enough!!!

Sure, having a slope 2 miles from home is great and I'm there almost every week and I must be doing something right, I got asked if I was an instructor! Lol... I almost fell over!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## KillerDave

*Am I going too hard?*

 that ^^^ is not meant to be rude! 

Anyway, as you will have read above, I have been working hard on my freestyle and had a few falls on the way... And there are more to come...

This past Thursday, I went to our indoor 170 meter slope on park night.
Now, the park shapers there do a great job, every week working through the night to give us amazing setups with loads of possibilities to be creative with our runs...

To start with, I went over the stuff I learnt on the course and really locking them in...

The I went over to the advanced side of the slope to try out some stuff I've not done before...

I strap in, sit on my heel edge going over the route I wanna take and visualise what I'm doing trick and jump wise...

So I drop in and the first thing I go for is a front board slide on a large 2 foot dia' pipe about 10-12 foot long.

Now, my fronts are not great at the best of times but I just wanted to do it regardless.

I ollie on and slide along the pipe looking over my left shoulder with my front hand behind me over the pipe, my back hand a little out out in front of me to the right of the pipe and my board perfect 90 across the pipe and I thought it was going well...

As I go to pop off to ride out regular, I do what must've looked like Superman going backwards with my board behind me and my hands pointing upslope!!!

I landed with all my weight on my right shoulder, next to hit the rather icy LZ was my left knee and elbow....

I thought right there I'd broken my shoulder!!!

Anyway, I'm now sporting MORE bruises I think I've done something to my pec and shoulder... Grrr!

I think I'm trying too much! :dunno::dunno::dunno:

Or, Is it a case of "Go hard or go home"???


----------



## Kevin137

I think it is more a case of practising more and realising, that you are not a teenager and things take a little longer when you get a little older... 

Oh and that things hurt more when they go wrong...!!!

You are pushing yourself harder than i do, and doing more stuff than i do, i don't hit rails at all, as i know i will break something again... And having broken my back twice in 6 years, i am not ready for that shit again...!!!

Keep pushing yourself but maybe at a slightly slower pace, and keep it just on the edge of your comfort zone, it will come with time, but now you have the basics things will slow down with the learning as tricks are going to be harder to do...

That's just my 2p worth...


----------



## KillerDave

Thank Kevin, wise words indeed! The only problem I have with that is keeping the "inner child" in check!!!
He's only 18 and never listens to me! Grrr!

No, seriously, I do get way to excited and just go for things, the I beat myself up when I don't nail it or I get hurt... I'm just chasing the high of landing those jumps, locking in a trick and hitting whatever that 18yo is telling me I can do!

The thing is, in my head, I know what goes wrong and I know how to correct it but come the time to put it down.... :dizzy::dizzy::dizzy:

Another thing that I am finding, when I do get hurt, it's always the things I've hurt playing ice hockey...???

Anyway, I've told that kid inside that he's on probation and there's gonna be no more crazy stuff until our holiday!!!! That'll learn him!!!


----------



## KillerDave

*I guess we are going to have crappy days....*

... From time to time anyway...

So, I've been off for a couple of weeks as I'd hurt myself and I decided to go out for 2hrs just to ride and play around...

When I got there, the place was almost empty with maybe 5 people on the slope...

I got ready and went out... In like 5 minutes, the place was heaving with the entire ski racing club, the set out two lanes of slalom and used the middle of the slope too... Great I thought, now I have to spend the night dodging them!!!

Not only that but the snow was soooo slow! I couldn't believe how slow it was... And it was really bumpy and churned up...

There's like a hump half way down like a mini roller and I did manage to pop off that and get a few grabs in.

Oh, I did crash and took out just about the only other boarder (nothing big, I just slid into the back of her) and ended up with her sitting on my lap...
Well, I did what any gentleman should do... I said "Hi, my names Dave, Do you you come here often?" Lol.... It was funny! She was ok so it's all good...


----------



## KillerDave

*We're in Arinsal!!!*

OMG!!! THAT was a long trip!!!!
We stayed in a hotel close to the airport as our flight was at 6:30 but was delayed on the apron until 7:10! We was in a 757-200 so not the biggest plane out there and the take off was the roughest I've ever had!!! Once we got up the flight went nice and quickly! :thumbsup:

The connection however is a different matter..... 3hours in a coach is not what I call fun!!!!

Anyway, we got to our hotel un-packed and decided to walk into town, a nice walk in blazing sunshine and clean, fresh air would do us the world of good!!!
Holy crap! Our hotel's at the top of a VERY steep hill!!! The walk back was very dark, very cold and VERY UP HILL! Lol....

Going back to the un-packing.... What a dumb ass I am... I left my GoPro at home.... 

I guess I'll be going back into town for a new one! S**t!!!

The good news is... We hit the slopes first thing in the morning!!!! Wo-Hooo...
:yahoo:


----------



## andrewdod

Just read this whole thread! keep us posted man! Your improvements make me feel like absolute crap... seeing as I'm half your age, and rode 30 days on real snow last year and only just mustered up the courage to hit boxes within my last 3 days on the mountain... good job man. Guess i just need to suck it up and do it. My hat is definately off to you, enjoy your trip!


----------



## KillerDave

Thanks andrewdod but I do have a very long way to go....

So... That's the first trip onto a real mountain over!
We got there and after alot of early snow at tge end of November and a few flurries after that, the first two days there were bathed in glorious sunshine!
The problem there was the slopes were very hard and icy! I did find it hard to keep an edge and for the most part, my board chattered and vibrated all the way...???

The next day, we got a little snow... MUCH better! The place wasn't super busy so it was a much better day...

Then it happened... Over Christmas eve night and Christmas day, we got a MASSIVE dump!!! Over a meter on the slopes!!! My God! What an awesome experience!!! The pistes were groomed to death and it was Planet Carve all day....

That night there was more very light snow but nothing to change anything....
Something that did change was that we went out for a pre-booked Christmas meal.... All I can say is that I spent the next day either in bed or being violently sick!!!

The next day, I was much better and ride I did... I did a few light powder runs and that was a new challenge... I did get stuck too! Lol... 

I also hooked up with another boarder and we hit another resort.
This place was a little weird! The blues were like reds and I almost killed myself on the "reds"!!! 
On the way back down the local slope, on a red... I took a fall after catching my heel edge and did a tripple cartwheel, head feet, head feet, head feet arse... Lol... I came out of it unhurt... Two seconds later, my friend got hit by another boarder and dislocated his shoulder... My word, that was a hard but bloody great day!!!

I only got the one day on the park and it was a very windy day so I didn't attempt any big jumps but the rest of the park was mine!

I will post some pic's and a video when we've pulled them all together....

The bottom line... In Febuary, I started snowboarding and now, I've taken it to the mountain. There have been a few falls along the way and I know there will be more to come but I have plenty to learn, still so a few falls are worth it. I have had an awesome journey so thank you all for the help and advice.

Happy new year folks!


----------



## Kevin137

Sounds like you have had an awesome experience on your first real trip...!!! There will always be an adventure wherever you go and stories will always be told that is for sure... 

Have you considered your next trip yet...??? Always try to look for somewhere different, you may well have a favourite place, but finding new places to explore is so much fun...

You should try somewhere with more park as an example, looks for weekend trips etc.

We have Tryvann in Oslo, which is very park orientated, not huge, but, very well equipped parks, and great for a weekend away, and with flights available from Gatwick return with board bag for anywhere between £100-£160 not an expensive weekend if you look to do it on a budget...

I regularly have friends over to me, and they are always glad for a few days away for so cheap, but i can always get free lift passes for my local slope for friends, which helps with costs...

Oslo also has the advantage of only being 15 minutes on a tram from the city centre, so gives you the nightlife and Oslo experience as well...

If you ever consider it, let me know, and i will come board with you... Hehe. There is also another user from this forum who is just down the road, TRADNWAVES4SNOW is from Aus, but is now here, so you will not be alone...


----------



## KillerDave

Kevin137 said:


> Sounds like you have had an awesome experience on your first real trip...!!! There will always be an adventure wherever you go and stories will always be told that is for sure...
> 
> Have you considered your next trip yet...??? Always try to look for somewhere different, you may well have a favourite place, but finding new places to explore is so much fun...
> 
> You should try somewhere with more park as an example, looks for weekend trips etc.
> 
> We have Tryvann in Oslo, which is very park orientated, not huge, but, very well equipped parks, and great for a weekend away, and with flights available from Gatwick return with board bag for anywhere between £100-£160 not an expensive weekend if you look to do it on a budget...
> 
> I regularly have friends over to me, and they are always glad for a few days away for so cheap, but i can always get free lift passes for my local slope for friends, which helps with costs...
> 
> Oslo also has the advantage of only being 15 minutes on a tram from the city centre, so gives you the nightlife and Oslo experience as well...
> 
> If you ever consider it, let me know, and i will come board with you... Hehe. There is also another user from this forum who is just down the road, TRADNWAVES4SNOW is from Aus, but is now here, so you will not be alone...


Thanks Kevin, that's awesome of you!

The new year will be full on so I'm not sure if/when I'll be able to get away from work.
On our trip to Andorra, the rep asked if I would mind riding with another loan boarder as my wife and daughter were taking lessons and his wife didn't board/ski....

I was a little un-easy with this as I didn't want to hold him up and he had much more experience than I...

It turned out we had the best time and I now have a new friend out of it! 

If I do get a chance of a weekend break, I'll deffinately drop you a line...


----------



## Kevin137

I quite often ride alone, being that all my friends over here work, so i find that i spend a lot of time on the slopes on my own, which is not a problem for me, i quite like it, but i have also met loads of people getting on the lift that are also alone, and have boarded the day with them, and they have become great boarding buddies, which is always good as they send messages if they are going to see who is around...

It is amazing how many people you will meet if you are outgoing, and you can always learn from others regardless of your experience, i ride a fair bit with a guy called Stian Sivertzen, who is a pro SBX rider, and i am always chasing him down on the slopes when we do ride together, it pushes my limits, and is fun, and he is always cool to ride with, and we do have a laugh, he is one of the guys who spends time riding with my stepson, who he always asks after, and if is there rides with him, as he likes the kids to learn and do better, so it is all experience.

Norwegians can tend to be a bit reserved, but once they open up and get chatting they are much like everyone else, and they have a great attitude.

I was very worried about not knowing anyone when i moved here, now i have so many good boarding buddies from just sitting on the lift...!!!

Glad you had a good time with your experience, and you should always be willing to open your mind, and see what happens...

I remember flying back from Norway to the UK, to go on a snowboarding holiday with 3 friends, in Hemsedal Norway, it was cheaper to do this, for me, and as 4 blokes together, who came across as "lads" on a holiday, the rep on the transfer for our resort, was talking down to us, and telling us how we had to behave etc, and that all the others got an easy time, but no, not us... Was so amusing on the transfer back, as we had NO contact with her at all, stayed right away, and just had nothing to do with the tour company, and apparently, we where the easiest, the others (couples, professional people like doctors etc) where nothing but trouble to her, noise, drunkeness, accidents etc... But us, well appearances can be very deceptive, plus i already knew how Norway worked, so we knew the ins and outs, which the others didn't... Was a very humbling experience for her to talk to us on the way back... Haha And just goes to show...

I always try to have time for others, and if i see someone struggling on a slope alone, will always stop to see how they are, if i can give a few pointers, even half an hour of my time to help them down safely even... It makes for a good feeling i think, and helps build a community of people who are not just out for themselves...

I am currently helping a 15 year old girl of a Polish guy with snowboarding, they can all ski, but they live here, and she wanted to learn snowboarding, she is getting there very quickly, and now has enrolled in the same school as Sneaky for lessons, and has made even more friends her own age, all from a chance meeting, i have another friend, who looks at snowboarders in a very different way to how he did last season... Hehe

Do let me know if you want any more info on Norway for a weekend, and i will help out with as much info/help as i can...


----------



## KillerDave

Kevin137; said:


> I always try to have time for others, and if i see someone struggling on a slope alone, will always stop to see how they are, if i can give a few pointers, even half an hour of my time to help them down safely even... It makes for a good feeling i think, and helps build a community of people who are not just out for themselves...
> 
> I am currently helping a 15 year old girl of a Polish guy with snowboarding, they can all ski, but they live here, and she wanted to learn snowboarding, she is getting there very quickly, and now has enrolled in the same school as Sneaky for lessons, and has made even more friends her own age, all from a chance meeting, i have another friend, who looks at snowboarders in a very different way to how he did last season... Hehe
> 
> Do let me know if you want any more info on Norway for a weekend, and i will help out with as much info/help as i can...


You know what they say, "What goes around, Comes around" I have a good feeling about your future! You're a great guy Kevin and 2014 will treat you well!


----------



## KillerDave

*Did I mention....???*

Ok, so a week has passed since we got back and sure, I am missing it already!!!

Something else I'm missing is one of my cases...
This contains the chargers for the lap top, and my phone.

All of the clothes I took and... My GoPro!!! I have some pics on my phone and a pocket camera but all of the good stuff is on the GoPro.... Not that it's that good as I was having problems with that too but.... IF Ido get it back, I will put a video together and post it here....

For now though, I'll see what I can do on the PC.... hold fire!.... :thumbsup:


----------



## andrewdod

Are you in contact with the airline?


----------



## KillerDave

andrewdod said:


> Are you in contact with the airline?


Yeah, They told me mid-week it was in Toulouse and they was trying to get it on an EasyJet flight. 
Failing that, it was the next Thompson Flight (yesterday) to be delivered today... Still nothing....


----------



## andrewdod

Well I hope you get it back. If they know where it is that's a good thing.


----------



## KillerDave

Me too...
I do have some clips that I downloaded to the lap-top but that's dad as the power supply is n my case..

I think I have some good clips from our last day on the park but even then, it was so windy that I lost my nerve and kept away from all but the smallest jumps... Lol...


----------



## KillerDave

*Sorry for the delay...*

Ok,
So I got my case back and strangely the lock wasn't on it???

Anyway, the good news is that everything was still inside, including my GoPro...

Here are some clips I put together but please be warned...

I'm not great at this and you can't really see me!...

Snowboarding in Andorra #1 - YouTube

Snowboarding in Andorra #2 - YouTube

Snowboarding in Andorra #3 - YouTube

This last one starts on the second day and its very windy and the goes on to the camera mounted on my board.. That mount sucks big time and the camera kept falling almost as much as I did! Lol...
I did love riding in the powder though! I know... it's not that deep!!!

Snowboarding in Andorra #4 - YouTube

I will sort out pictures soon...


----------



## KillerDave

*Here're a few pic's...*

Just a few pictures but not many... 
... and nothing great! Lol...

http://i556.photobucket.com/albums/ss2/KillerDave/Snowboarding/P1010863.jpg

http://i556.photobucket.com/albums/ss2/KillerDave/Snowboarding/P1010860.jpg

http://i556.photobucket.com/albums/ss2/KillerDave/Snowboarding/P1010861.jpg

http://i556.photobucket.com/albums/ss2/KillerDave/Snowboarding/P1010862.jpg

and then...

http://i556.photobucket.com/albums/ss2/KillerDave/Snowboarding/P1010859.jpg

http://i556.photobucket.com/albums/ss2/KillerDave/Snowboarding/P1010806.jpg


----------



## KillerDave

So, As you can see from my videos and pictures... I do fall some but...
I also have an absolute blast!

I know I have a load to work on and next time I'm out, I'll use my camera better including using a pole...

It's just a shame I didn't spend much time in the park but the times I did go, it was either shut or I had my daughter with me....

Anyway... I have to get back to my indoor slope and work on my freestyle!!!


----------



## KillerDave

*Holy caw!*

Oh man! 
I've just checked this thread out and I'm shocked I've been away from the forum for so long!!!

Ok, Time for an update!!!

So, this past year has not been the best for me but it does look like it's on the up!

I've only been to my local slope a few times but each time has been great and I am injury free!!!.... for now! Lol...

Anyway, in November, I'm going to SnoZone with a group of about 30 from work for an experience day and maybe starting a sno-club! I think our first trip to the slope will be trying but I must stay positive and be helpful to the newbies!

On another note, every time I look at my videos from Andorra, I see more and more that I should've done...

Like riding onto and jumping of the roof of the small hut on the Crest run... taking a powder ride through the trees and spending more time on the park....

I'm not going away this year and I'm not sure when I will be able to but when I do.... oh man!....

I'm just glad we have our little indoor place!


----------



## Manicmouse

Not too long until your season starts, get somewhere awesome booked like Austria!


----------



## cav0011

All summer i miss that indoor place. I could really use a few laps right about now


----------



## KillerDave

Manicmouse said:


> Not too long until your season starts, get somewhere awesome booked like Austria!


I hate to say it but I'm not going away this year...
No money and a baby on the way!....

Maybe something will turn up but I just can't see it happening.... 

It just sucks big time as I loved going away and meeting some really cool people!

Austria would be awesome though!


----------



## KillerDave

cav0011 said:


> All summer i miss that indoor place. I could really use a few laps right about now


Where are you cav? I've not been for a while but the thing going on with the guys at work might be what I need... might even turn into a regular thing???

It's going to be a laugh, that's for sure!


----------



## Manicmouse

KillerDave said:


> I hate to say it but I'm not going away this year...
> No money and a baby on the way!....
> 
> Maybe something will turn up but I just can't see it happening....
> 
> It just sucks big time as I loved going away and meeting some really cool people!
> 
> Austria would be awesome though!


The year my first was born in the UK I did a sneaky two nights in Chamonix when he was 1 month old, and that was my season  Dunno how I got away with it.

I hope your wife/gf/lover breastfeeds, that's big savings right there you can use for snowboarding :yahoo:


----------



## KillerDave

Manicmouse said:


> The year my first was born in the UK I did a sneaky two nights in Chamonix when he was 1 month old, and that was my season  Dunno how I got away with it.
> 
> I hope your wife/gf/lover breastfeeds, that's big savings right there you can use for snowboarding :yahoo:


:signlol: that's hilarious! I'll run it by my wife and let you know how I get on! 


I think she's likely to brake my board over my head!


----------



## cav0011

KillerDave said:


> Where are you cav? I've not been for a while but the thing going on with the guys at work might be what I need... might even turn into a regular thing???
> 
> It's going to be a laugh, that's for sure!


Im in Utah, I have been for the past 4 or 5 seasons. Im in the military and was stationed at RAF Lakenheath. 

Oddly I didnt learn to snowboard until I lived in England. I learned in Austria and had a pow day on my third day ever riding, which happened to be the same day I learned to link turns. Also its the day I became addicted to fresh pow.

If the MK dome still has the Maverix classes I totally recommend them for freestyle, I learned so much at those classes.


----------



## KillerDave

cav0011 said:


> Im in Utah, I have been for the past 4 or 5 seasons. Im in the military and was stationed at RAF Lakenheath.
> 
> Oddly I didnt learn to snowboard until I lived in England. I learned in Austria and had a pow day on my third day ever riding, which happened to be the same day I learned to link turns. Also its the day I became addicted to fresh pow.
> 
> If the MK dome still has the Maverix classes I totally recommend them for freestyle, I learned so much at those classes.


Utah... is that where Park City is???

Well, right now, SnoZone is all I have.... I just miss the wide open runs that go for miles!... Sigh!

I've not been on the Maverix course but I have been on the Definition one and learned a heap! falling with style is much better these days! Lol....


----------



## KillerDave

*I love snowboarding!*

Hey guys,

Well, I'm just back from our little indoor slope and I've had an awesome time!

Tonight was student night but fortunately, not many students was there so I guess maybe 50 people in the place....

Also, as it was student night, ALL of the park stuff was taken out... no jumps, rails or boxes....

When I started boarding, I got to know one of the coaches.... he was there tonight and he got me doing things I never thought of.... Lol...

front 180 hard ways, front and back shiftys, lay-backs (I think that's what it's called) under obstacles. and I rode switch A LOT!

Man, I love snowboarding! the other 33 people from work 25 of which were on lessons as a trial thing, all had a great time... 

I don't wanna sound big headed but I really do think I was the top dog on the slope.... (apart from the coaches)... that will change tomorrow as I am going on the freestyle night and there are some very good riders!!!

There was one trick I wanted to try (butter 180) but I lost it and didn't put it down... I know in my head how to do it but getting the old body to do what the heart wants is not always that easy! Lol...

Anyway, ride well friends!

I'll update after tomorrow...


----------



## cav0011

Yeah Utah is where park city is. I would suggest other resorts if you came on a vacation though. Anyhow glad you are still loving riding


----------



## KillerDave

Oh god I ache today!....:injured:


----------



## KillerDave

OK, Park day was not so full of adventure...

I'm still aching from yesterday so tonight I just hit some flat boxes, a down rail, 5-0's on t corrugated pipe, I did try a lip-slide on it but I caught my front edge and ate snow! Lol..

They also had a pipe sticking up out of the snow and I'm sure I was the only one on it!??? that was fun as it really kicked me up in the air!!! I also got 1 50-50, front 180 off and landed that clean.... 

On the jumps, I mostly did straight airs and front 1's....

In all, I had another great day! to be honest, yesterday was harder work...

Ok, 5:45am, Oh my lord!, I ache!!! Ok, I need to get back on top of my fitness... when I was boarding before my short brake, I was going at least once a week, I played Ice Hockey, ran.... but now, I pretty much do nothing! I am going to get back in shape.... just as soon as my legs stop hurting!.... Lol....


----------



## KillerDave

Hi Folks!

Last night we had another session with the guys at work.... on STUDENT NIGHT!

This time was completely different.... there must have been 200 people on the slope.... I generally kept doing my thing and as before... no park features were set up... so I worked on the 180 hardways, there are two ledges/steps on the way down the slope and I was getting jumps off those with some grabs but I din't get much air time so that was a little difficult...

I was also doing some nose rolls and getting those linked....

In all, another good session.... :-y


----------



## slyder

Killer, 
you sound so much like me. Love the park and the body aches like hell afterwards 
I can also relate to eating the snow on a boardslide. YEP that shit can hurt. 
Post some pics or vids. Would love to see and ppl can offer advice on form to help you advance. 
Great times, keep at it and keep us updated.


----------



## KillerDave

Hey Slyder!

Look, I'm 42, carrying a heap of hockey injuries and yeah, things hurt!

I've now been boarding for almost 2 years and more or less every day I learn something...
I might come away feeling low and like I've had a crap session but when I sit and think it over, I work out what went wrong and the next time I'm on the slope, I hit it. Like last night, I landed the cleanest 180 and had some good air time seeing as there wasn't even a kicker right through to the ride out... it felt awesome and I know it doesn't sound like much to shout about but it felt great to me, so much better than any other time!

I have videos on YouTube but it's just me holding the camera and not so much OF me....

I will try to get somebody to film me but folks usually wanna just do thier thing....

Here's a picture of one of my 1st jumps maybe May or June the year I started...





slyder said:


> Killer,
> you sound so much like me. Love the park and the body aches like hell afterwards
> I can also relate to eating the snow on a boardslide. YEP that shit can hurt.
> Post some pics or vids. Would love to see and ppl can offer advice on form to help you advance.
> Great times, keep at it and keep us updated.


----------



## slyder

Nice pic that is a great shot of ya. 
I can totally relate to the "looking back upon my day" type thinking. Time riding is what I enjoy. I try pushing myself to keep progressing. You might have seen my last *dad* thread. I got beat up pretty good last weekend. Still pretty sore from it. 

Stay motivated, keep progressing and have fun. Looks like your having a blast and doing it right


----------



## KillerDave

Slyder...

No, I didn't see your "dad" thread??? You got hurt??? Hope you're not too bad??? I have been told (more than once now) that falling is learning....

I'm wondering if there's an on-line learning course ;-)
Falling off my chair hurts a lot less than messing up a big jump or tail boning a rail!!!

Where is the thread? I'll check it out...

Thanks for the comments though, Just look at my face! OMG!!! I really must've been focused! Lol....



slyder said:


> Nice pic that is a great shot of ya.
> I can totally relate to the "looking back upon my day" type thinking. Time riding is what I enjoy. I try pushing myself to keep progressing. You might have seen my last *dad* thread. I got beat up pretty good last weekend. Still pretty sore from it.
> 
> Stay motivated, keep progressing and have fun. Looks like your having a blast and doing it right


----------



## KillerDave

So... Last year, my daughter dropped a ski pole off the lift in Andorra and that wasn't a cheap pole!

The other day, I thought I'de use the other pole to carry my GoPro...

Here's the result...



I'll post a video soon... IF it turns out ok???


----------



## slyder

Looks like a quality build. Only thing and it might be the pic you posted, may be a little short. But some shots you want short others not so. 
Post a vid, you'll never know till you see what ya shot


----------



## KillerDave

slyder said:


> Looks like a quality build. Only thing and it might be the pic you posted, may be a little short. But some shots you want short others not so.
> Post a vid, you'll never know till you see what ya shot


It's about 2' long but this was an extendable ski pole so at the end, there's an over center catch where the adapter fitting that I made is, I could make it extendable???

Not sure I want it to be too long???


----------



## slyder

Ya only way to really tell or get a feel is to use it and view the footage. I love my 6 foot boom. Especially when I"m filming my kids or buddy, I can get in on them without my riding being to close and interfering or if they go down on a trick actually crashing onto of them cuz they crossed my path or vice/versa. That little added length just seems to work for me. 
Giv'er a go and see what works, all you can do


----------



## KillerDave

slyder said:


> Ya only way to really tell or get a feel is to use it and view the footage. I love my 6 foot boom. Especially when I"m filming my kids or buddy, I can get in on them without my riding being to close and interfering or if they go down on a trick actually crashing onto of them cuz they crossed my path or vice/versa. That little added length just seems to work for me.
> Giv'er a go and see what works, all you can do


6'??? Wow! with the bottom section of the original pole in, it's about 3' and extends to around 4'ish, about and adults ski pole length... I'll give it a go and see what it's like....


----------



## KillerDave

Ok, I've changed my pole again... this time it's adjustable...





It measures 4' fully extended from grip to camera.

I'm at the slope on Wednesday so I'll see what I get and post it....


----------



## KillerDave

Not very happy!
So, today I went to the slope with the group from work... 
I did take my GoPro and the pole but when I got there, they told me I can't use it... something to do with their policy/insurance/child protection... Whatever...

Needless top say, I didn't get any footage... :dry:

It's no huge loss as I wasn't doing great anyway...

When my lags did warm up, I did get some nice jumps in, front 1's (back 1's suck!) a few fakies, a few grabs including gorilla grabs!

I also tried to help out a few of the others getting their riding cleaner...
I did see improvement in those guys and that's a kick! 

Anyway... That's it for me, this year... Back on the slope in 2015!


----------



## stillz

Nice, Dave! That's why I like instructing. I get a kick out of seeing people I've taught tearing it up, all stoked because they're riding stuff they couldn't before, and riding it well. Are you back on the slopes yet?

Today I'm stoked because I finally ran Big Couloir here at Big Sky today. Feels good, can't wait to do it again! I can't say it was a very stylish run for me, but I got a some nice turns in. I know some of you here know the run, and can share my stoke. For those that don't, it's the main line to looker's right of the summit. The Little Couloir is farther to the right and is even steeper, but it's almost never open.










That's just the eastern exposure. The northern and southern exposures also have lots of great in bounds terrain, so come visit Big Sky! We have less coverage than when this photo was taken, but it's been improving steadily. The couloir is currently significantly narrower and more technical than in the photo. Fun stuff!


----------



## KillerDave

HOLY CR*P stillz!  That's a dream run right there!
I'm gonna print that pic's and pin it inside my locker! Lol

I would love to be an instructor but I'm just not that good myself! I have a long road ahead of me!  And I'm loving every turn!

I know what you mean though... Seeing my friends improve in an hour or two is awesome and it makes it so much more fun for them as they end up not even trying and doing it without thinking! :thumbsup:

As for getting on the slopes....

Not this season! :dry: I just can't afford it! :dry::dry::dry::facepalm1:

My wife and I are expecting a baby so I need to keep my cash free for that and all he/she needs...

I do have a savings plan in place specifically for a Boarding holiday next year!
:snowboard1::snowboard4:

I have an indoor slope with artificially made snow and I ride twice a month so it's not all bad.... still nothing like the mountains! 

I wanna get out so much though!


----------



## neni

KillerDave said:


> My wife and I are expecting a baby so I need to keep my cash free for that and all he/she needs...
> 
> I do have a savings plan in place specifically for a Boarding holiday next year!
> :snowboard1::snowboard4:
> 
> I have an indoor slope with artificially made snow and I ride twice a month so it's not all bad.... still nothing like the mountains!
> 
> I wanna get out so much though!


Congrats!
Keep at it with the indoor. Twice a month all year round? That gives you quite some time to prectice till you get to a mtn.


----------



## KillerDave

neni said:


> Congrats!
> Keep at it with the indoor. Twice a month all year round? That gives you quite some time to prectice till you get to a mtn.


Thanks neni!

To be honest, one week on the mountain is better than a year inside!
I've only been out once and that was last Christmas and now I hate being away!

Having said that, I love boarding and any snow time is snow time! 

I work hard on what I want to get down and in between, I just have fun!


----------



## stillz

Loving every turn and wanting to help others is more important for instructors than what terrain you can ride and how many tricks you can do. That stuff is still important, but it will come anyway. Think about it: you get to ride all the time with people who coach these skills for a living. You can't help but to get better. Every ski school I've ever talked to hires based more on passion and a desire to teach and learn than the applicant's current skill level. Coaching skills is the easy part.


----------



## KillerDave

Passion for boarding I have.... Just ask any of my work mates!
The only two sports I've been into before boarding was Karate 6yo - early 20's and Ice hockey 28 - 40yo....
Now, Snowboarding is all I want... LOVE IT!
I would never say I was good enough to get paid for what you do but IF I can help anyone take a step to get through a tough spot... I'm in!

BTW, I've been checking out some vid's of "The Big.... 
:snowboard4::snowboard4::snowboard4:


----------



## KillerDave

Hey folks!

Tonight was the first time out this year and what a night!

I tried to do a tail butter 180 but was only getting to 90!
also had a go at a butter pretzel (backslide 270 out the other way) with varying results (mostly good!)
Back 180's..... CR*P! only getting to 90 again! 
Gorilla grab! Got that!
Tried a nose grab but didn't get the nose high enough....
I did a few front shifty's and front 1's.... 

Again, I was not allowed to use my GoPro :dry: but the things I didn't quite get, I think I know what I need to do??? mostly committing to the trick!

Anyway, I had a great time and we are back up there next week so I can get it going again then! :jumping1:


----------



## KillerDave

*Man down!!!!*

Welll... Where do I start???

This weeks session out on the slope with my works ski/snowboard club...

So, yesterday Red Bull F1 had some kind of event on at the slope and they had a Red Bull snowboard pro on site doing what he does...

So, that evening, I found that they had left all of the park stuff there and for me it was play time!!!

Got onto the slope to find they had put barriers up... I got to the top and asked one of the staff if they would remove the barriers.. he said no but got on his radio.... next time on the lift and he was taking the barriers away! :jumping1:

So... I get to my drop in.... the slope guy shouted "be careful!" I thought... that's jinxed it!!!

And it did!

at the bottom of the run there's a "BIG" jump... the first time running in to it, I scrubbed off some speed just as I was going on to the ramp... BIG mistake! my set-up had gone and as i took off the lip, my front foot went out in front of me and my upper body was turning backside...

Ok, I know it's not that big a jump but I guess I would clear a medium sized car???

Anyway, on the landing and I did just make it, I landed on my tail and leaning way back, my board sprang hard in front of me and I face planted on the landing ramp... ICE HURTS!  So now I have a scabby grazed face!
Also pulled something in my neck and shoulder and my left hand has been tingly all day....

The thing is, I shock the snow out of all the places it went and headed straight back up... this time, didn't scratch ANY speed off and cleared it easy!

after that, the night went great! 50's on rails and pipes, jumps, grabs and a few front 180's...

I think a few people were actually concerned about me but I wasn't gonna let a little fall stop me! Don't get me wrong, it hurt but I could stand on my board so that was all I needed! Lol...

:injured::injured::injured:

Not out 'til the 11th of Feb so more than enough time to get looking good again! Lol... Chicks dig scars... right???


----------



## KillerDave

BTW, This is the jump as it is tonight...


I was also hitting the side of the lower jump and tapping (for the first time) the Red Bull can, and believe me, I dented that sucker! Lol...

To get an idea of scale, I'm 6'3" and the Red Bull can is a little taller than me.


----------



## KillerDave

Well, it's 11/Feb and my neck is still a little stiff but I went out and nailed it!
The slope was set up for slalom skiers on one side and mini park on the other...

I think I was the first boarder to hit the slalom but others did follow....
My first run was sketchy and I did sit down half way but every run got faster and way better! (ski slalom on a snowboard... Another 1st for me!) :jumping1:

Man that's tough on the quads!!! Lol...

Anyway... the "company" has inst:jumping1:lled this camera system and you get this arm band the interacts with sensors and you get a video shot of you but....
in my hast to get on the slop, I put it on the wrong arm! :facepalm1: Not sure if I got anything but I hope I did so I can share it with you guys for any tips where I'm going wrong.... I hope I do get it!...???


----------



## neni

:thumbsup: for the attitude!
How is the snow in such a hall? Hardpack? Or rather like spring corn?


----------



## KillerDave

neni said:


> :thumbsup: for the attitude!
> How is the snow in such a hall? Hardpack? Or rather like spring corn?


Thanks neni! I just try to do things and at first, it might not be great but I get there!.... ish! Lol...


The snow's not great! it has been described as sugar it's not deep and there are usually patches of ice..... I'm used to it now but some find it hard work!...

Sometimes it,s ok though but where the skiers have been, it's really churned up...
The slalom was fun though! :happy:

I guess it's down to the company and the running costs???


----------



## KillerDave

*Doing the ironing!*

It's been far too long and it needed doing!

Just the beer was missing.... :facepalm3:


----------



## Luke Duffy 56

I will never say "last run" on the slopes.


----------



## KillerDave

Luke Duffy 56 said:


> I will never say "last run" on the slopes.


No......

Although, last night, I went to spin off a jump and caught my toe edge on the lip.... (spun too early) I Supermaned over the whole jump landing on my right hand!

I was sure I was taking a trip to hospital but it's ok.... just feels funny now....

THAT was my last run!
:medic:


----------



## Jcb890

KillerDave said:


> It's been far too long and it needed doing!
> 
> Just the beer was missing.... :facepalm3:


Just did mine last night also in preparation for this weekend.:hairy:


----------



## KillerDave

Wow... I have just been blown out of the water!...

As you might have read, I am now a part of a ski and snowboard club at work.
There are about 50 of us and out of those, I'd say maybe 35-40 are/were complete beginners.

There are a few that are doing well, and there are some that really are not progressing on their own.....

I do from time to time try to help out and give advice, I have then seen people take that advice and almost instantly improve....

There was even one guy on the park section (who wasn't part of our group)
who was going way too fast over boxes then scrubbing all of his speed before a jump and slamming into the knuckle every time, I spoke with him and he hit it so much better from there on and really thanked me for it....

Well.... I was told yesterday that some of my group were at a meal and all they did was beat on me because "he thinks he's a pro or something, he's always telling me what to do, he's not a coach, who does he think he is?...."

And yet these are the same guys that listen to me and do better for it...

The are partly correct, I am not a pro, I am not a coach.... I do try to help but hell, if that's how they wanna go.... let them, I'll play my game and they can play theirs.... Why do I even bother??


----------



## Manicmouse

Just don't help unless they ask and focus on yourself


----------



## Deacon

That's their insecurity speaking.


----------



## Jcb890

KillerDave said:


> Wow... I have just been blown out of the water!...
> 
> As you might have read, I am now a part of a ski and snowboard club at work.
> There are about 50 of us and out of those, I'd say maybe 35-40 are/were complete beginners.
> 
> There are a few that are doing well, and there are some that really are not progressing on their own.....
> 
> I do from time to time try to help out and give advice, I have then seen people take that advice and almost instantly improve....
> 
> There was even one guy on the park section (who wasn't part of our group)
> who was going way too fast over boxes then scrubbing all of his speed before a jump and slamming into the knuckle every time, I spoke with him and he hit it so much better from there on and really thanked me for it....
> 
> Well.... I was told yesterday that some of my group were at a meal and all they did was beat on me because "he thinks he's a pro or something, he's always telling me what to do, he's not a coach, who does he think he is?...."
> 
> And yet these are the same guys that listen to me and do better for it...
> 
> The are partly correct, I am not a pro, I am not a coach.... I do try to help but hell, if that's how they wanna go.... let them, I'll play my game and they can play theirs.... Why do I even bother??


Sounds like jealousy or insecurity and they're being assholes. If they don't want your help, don't bother with them. Give your guidance to someone who will listen and appreciate it.

I'm no pro or a coach either. But, I know enough to help people start with some basic stuff and have helped my wife to try and learn this season. She likes listening to me and thinks I'm a better teacher than the instructors she has had.

If they don't want your help, don't waste your time. And if they think that you are just being a know-it-all, then they can go pound sand.


----------



## KillerDave

Thanks guys, it's really been eating me up today and I'd love to know exactly who said what but the guy wont tell...
Maybe it was all from him in the first place????
I don't know but I just like to help people out and see them progress....

Funny about your wife jcb890.... Mine never listens to me! Lol


----------



## Jcb890

KillerDave said:


> Thanks guys, it's really been eating me up today and I'd love to know exactly who said what but the guy wont tell...
> Maybe it was all from him in the first place????
> I don't know but I just like to help people out and see them progress....
> 
> Funny about your wife jcb890.... Mine never listens to me! Lol


Just try not to let it get to you. Those who like you and your advice will continue to seek it. Those who don't, will not and don't bother with them. I'm like you, I like to help people too. When I'm coming down the trail and I see anyone on the ground, I always ask if they're OK as I'm going by, you never know who may need a hand or use of a cell phone for emergency.

I was a bit surprised she enjoyed my instructions and we're even still married after 2 instructional sessions :laugh:


----------



## KillerDave

Jcb890 said:


> Just try not to let it get to you. Those who like you and your advice will continue to seek it. Those who don't, will not and don't bother with them. I'm like you, I like to help people too. When I'm coming down the trail and I see anyone on the ground, I always ask if they're OK as I'm going by, you never know who may need a hand or use of a cell phone for emergency.
> 
> I was a bit surprised she enjoyed my instructions and we're even still married after 2 instructional sessions :laugh:


I'm out on the slope with them all next week and looking at the list, the guy that told me this "info" has taken himself off the list.... TBH, He struggles and I'm amazed he made it through a long weekend in the Pyrenees without getting hurt... whenever I tried to help him in particular, he'd drop his head.... I think you know where this is going.... :-/ 

OMG, that's funny! I thought I'd put my wife off skiing altogether but after the baby has come, maybe at the start of next season, she want's to get back on it....

Thanks for the back up guy... I only tried to help out and in the end, I'm left feeling bad....


----------



## Jcb890

KillerDave said:


> I'm out on the slope with them all next week and looking at the list, the guy that told me this "info" has taken himself off the list.... TBH, He struggles and I'm amazed he made it through a long weekend in the Pyrenees without getting hurt... whenever I tried to help him in particular, he'd drop his head.... I think you know where this is going.... :-/
> 
> OMG, that's funny! I thought I'd put my wife off skiing altogether but after the baby has come, maybe at the start of next season, she want's to get back on it....
> 
> Thanks for the back up guy... I only tried to help out and in the end, I'm left feeling bad....


I had my wife try skiing last year, but she hated it. I figured it would be close to skating and she is a good skater. But, she just didn't like it. She really enjoys snowboarding and even though she isn't good (yet), she is sticking with it and having fun!

That's the key. Have fun! And helping people is always great too. Too funny the guy took him out of it. I don't understand the backlash. Unless you were being a dick to him (doesn't sound like you were), I don't see why he'd be a dick to you about trying to help people.


----------



## KillerDave

Jcb890 said:


> I had my wife try skiing last year, but she hated it. I figured it would be close to skating and she is a good skater. But, she just didn't like it. She really enjoys snowboarding and even though she isn't good (yet), she is sticking with it and having fun!
> 
> That's the key. Have fun! And helping people is always great too. Too funny the guy took him out of it. I don't understand the backlash. Unless you were being a dick to him (doesn't sound like you were), I don't see why he'd be a dick to you about trying to help people.


I don't know??? We work at Nissans development center in the UK and he is an Inustrial Placement student from Uni and is doing an aerospace degree, I don't think I've met such a clueless person in this industry! He really has a hard time at work but I can't see that being it? Oh well, if he's not enjoyed it then maybe it's just not for him...???
I don't get it either... I'm the kind of guy that is super happy and keen to help out if I can, but at the same time... if I stepped over a line.... tell me, I'm not gonna take offence or freak out... I'll step back and and say "cool, no problem" Anyway, it's a new day and life is far too short for all of this....


----------



## slyder

Dave 
I just read a few pages, got a little lazy and missed a bunch. Glad to see you progressing more and more. 
Waxing without a beer is bad for your board btw :embarrased1:

To the latest issue, when your out there throwing 3's or 1's and having a blast and they are struggling to just slide down the hill. Some may approach you and be your great self and help where you can. Other's it's hard to tell, if they want the help or not. 
It's not worth letting it bother you. You offered help so they can enjoy the sport, nothing more. I am much like you. I truly miss coaching my kids and I enjoy helping others, kinda why my career path led me into the service industry. I don't know everything either but way more then enough to help beginners

Continue to be you, help when you feel the need and dont' look back.
Keep up the progression. 
If I ever find an indoor park like you guys have I'm for sure gonna try it just to see what it's like.


----------



## KillerDave

slyder said:


> Dave
> I just read a few pages, got a little lazy and missed a bunch. Glad to see you progressing more and more.
> Waxing without a beer is bad for your board btw :embarrased1:
> 
> To the latest issue, when your out there throwing 3's or 1's and having a blast and they are struggling to just slide down the hill. Some may approach you and be your great self and help where you can. Other's it's hard to tell, if they want the help or not.
> It's not worth letting it bother you. You offered help so they can enjoy the sport, nothing more. I am much like you. I truly miss coaching my kids and I enjoy helping others, kinda why my career path led me into the service industry. I don't know everything either but way more then enough to help beginners
> 
> Continue to be you, help when you feel the need and dont' look back.
> Keep up the progression.
> If I ever find an indoor park like you guys have I'm for sure gonna try it just to see what it's like.


Thanks for the reply slyder!

I'll remember to get the beer in for next time I wax my board! Lol...
I'm gonna see how it goes next time I'm out (next week) and I'm just gonna do my thing....

Oh, and on that note, I'm having a skiing lesson! I know... Kick me out of this forum!!! Banish my for turning! Lol....

No, I'm doing it as a surprise for my daughter! She skis and I though it would be good to give it a go with her....

I think I'll ace it in an hour anyway! Lol....


----------



## slyder

*also * congrats on the pending fatherhood !

I can save you the time in the lesson as well */\* pizza stops *||* french fries go Lesson over !


----------



## KillerDave

slyder said:


> *also * congrats on the pending fatherhood !
> 
> I can save you the time in the lesson as well */\* pizza stops *||* french fries go Lesson over !


:laughat:

Thanks slyder! Maybe this one will turn out good and be a boarder... I just don't know what I did wrong with the Daughter number 1??? ;-)

Thanks for the lesson! I don't know what I'd do if I didn't have such a great coach! :skibanana:


----------



## raffertyk2

slyder said:


> *also *
> 
> I can save you the time in the lesson as well */\* pizza stops *||* french fries go Lesson over !


And keep both skis firmly planted on the ground went skiing first time when I was ten. Tried to get off the lift was leaning to far right lifted my ski out of knee jerk reaction ran straight into the booth and got my ski stuck underneath I had no idea about the quick release and was fiddling with the ski I accidentally hit the emergency stop button and the whole lift stops everyone yelling at me to take my ski off. Let's just say I got down the hill went straight to the rental shop and got a snowboard never went back I am more of a one plank guy. Hopefully your experience goes a little better have fun


----------



## KillerDave

raffertyk2 said:


> And keep both skis firmly planted on the ground went skiing first time when I was ten. Tried to get off the lift was leaning to far right lifted my ski out of knee jerk reaction ran straight into the booth and got my ski stuck underneath I had no idea about the quick release and was fiddling with the ski I accidentally hit the emergency stop button and the whole lift stops everyone yelling at me to take my ski off. Let's just say I got down the hill went straight to the rental shop and got a snowboard never went back I am more of a one plank guy. Hopefully your experience goes a little better have fun


Lol... That's funny but I can let you off for being ten!

I'm cautiously confident that I'll do well but at the same time, my heart and soul is for boarding!
I do ice skate well even though I'm stronger one side than the other....
I feel being a skater might give me an advantage???


----------



## raffertyk2

I'm sure you will be fine. Part of the battle is understanding how to use your edges you already got that down the science is similar sure you will figure it out have fun!! But don't let us see a post about you making a trip to Alta, deer creek or Mad River Glen unless your poaching it on a snowboard lol


----------



## Manicmouse

raffertyk2 said:


> But don't let us see a post about you making a trip to Alta, deer creek or Mad River Glen unless your poaching it on a snowboard lol


Bit of a trek from Milton Keynes! I think we're safe.


----------



## KillerDave

raffertyk2 said:


> I'm sure you will be fine. Part of the battle is understanding how to use your edges you already got that down the science is similar sure you will figure it out have fun!! But don't let us see a post about you making a trip to Alta, deer creek or Mad River Glen unless your poaching it on a snowboard lol


Don't worry guys, my heart belongs to boarding!

OMG, I've seen the poaching vid's on YouTube of ALTA! LOL.... What a funny bunch they are! Lol...


----------



## KillerDave

Well!....

I just got back from my skiing lesson... There were two others and at first, I was so nervous... Not like me at all! 

So, at SnoZone, they work on a levels system, 1. 2. 3. 4... and so on...
4 gets you on the main slope and you are free to go on your own....

Now, usually, people do one session per level if they do well.... I spent 20 minuets in level 1 and was moved to level 4 having shown the coach what he asked for levels 1, 2 and 3.... (I know, a little trumpet blowing!) Lol....

I'm not doing parallel turns yet but in all, I think it went quite well.... :skibanana:

Anyway, I'm back on my board next week and the week after I'm taking my daughter out for a ski.... She's gonna freak!


----------



## slyder

KillerDave said:


> Well!....
> 
> I just got back from my skiing lesson... There were two others and at first, I was so nervous... Not like me at all!
> 
> So, at SnoZone, they work on a levels system, 1. 2. 3. 4... and so on...
> 4 gets you on the main slope and you are free to go on your own....
> 
> Now, usually, people do one session per level if they do well.... I spent 20 minuets in level 1 and was moved to level 4 having shown the coach what he asked for levels 1, 2 and 3.... (I know, a little trumpet blowing!) Lol....
> 
> I'm not doing parallel turns yet but in all, I think it went quite well.... :skibanana:
> 
> Anyway, I'm back on my board next week and the week after I'm taking my daughter out for a ski.... She's gonna freak!


You didn't say how you liked it? or if you liked it?
Spending time with your daughter while on skis, no way I can bash you for that. You know me. I"ve still thought to slap on the twin planks from time to time to see if I could still do it. Been a very very long time. 

Sounds like your boarding really helped you to pick up skiing fast.


----------



## raffertyk2

Glad you did better than me lol!! Seems like you picked it up quick hopefully your daughter has the same knack for it. Love going on trips with my dad when he skis and I board feeling like riding with a proficient skier really pushes my limits forcing me to navigate mogul fields and vice versa taking him through the park always a lot of fun. I still would love to master skiing one day as well maybe do ski patrol one day who knows


----------



## KillerDave

slyder said:


> You didn't say how you liked it? or if you liked it?
> Spending time with your daughter while on skis, no way I can bash you for that. You know me. I"ve still thought to slap on the twin planks from time to time to see if I could still do it. Been a very very long time.
> 
> Sounds like your boarding really helped you to pick up skiing fast.


*slyder, There is no way I'm gonna drop boarding for skiing!
Liked it?... I'd be lying if I said I didn't enjoy it but 1, I'm sure as hell I would've not had so much "enjoyment" if I didn't do ok and 2, every time I went up the lift and saw my group from work and the other boarders, I thought "Man! that looks fun!!! What am I doing?"
It was fun but I'm a boarder that just had a go at skiing.... Lol...
My daughter is gonna think I'm mad! Lol....*



raffertyk2 said:


> Glad you did better than me lol!! Seems like you picked it up quick hopefully your daughter has the same knack for it. Love going on trips with my dad when he skis and I board feeling like riding with a proficient skier really pushes my limits forcing me to navigate mogul fields and vice versa taking him through the park always a lot of fun. I still would love to master skiing one day as well maybe do ski patrol one day who knows


*Hi rafferty,
It went ok.... maybe better than some but I could see in some of the faces the fear of what they were doing, I am at home on the snow and I used to play ice hockey so I think those two combined have given me somewhat of an edge??? I'm not saying they are anything like skiing but being a boarder and 13 years playing hockey has surely given me some skills transferable to skiing??? Having said that, I'm sure you'll realize, I'm not saying it was that easy, that I'm great at it! far from it but sure, I'm happy to go out with my little one and ski!  I'm sure she'll tell me what I'm doing wrong! Lol... *


----------



## KillerDave

Ok, This is NOT me going on about how I'm now a skier but.....

Tonight, I had a great time skiing with my daughter.
I did check out a few videos on YouTube about "How to ski" and so on and by half way through the session, I was doing linked parallel turns and hockey stops.

Some of the board coaches were shaking their heads in shame that I had sticks clamped to my feet but I have to say, Skiing with my daughter was so nice!

I challenged her though.... Boarding next time! 

Anyway, I'm not going to be at the slope for a while as the baby will be here VERY soon and I know I'll be busy there...


----------



## Kevin137

See now this is just not fair...!

I posted a thread about moving to the dark side, and i got me a new arsehole ripped...!!!

Maybe i deserved it, after all, it is not snowboarding...! 

I spend about 30 days a season with my stepson, snowboarding, out of however many days i do on a board, about 90 this year...!

My stepdaughter has been ONCE on her skis, she feels left out, which was one of the primary reasons, that and my g/f skis, and my son skis... It just made sense to learn it, that and we have had a few icy days where you just could;t board at all... 

Good luck with it. I will do maybe 5-7 days on skis next year, no more, as i am with you on wanting to board all the time...!!!


----------



## KillerDave

Kevin137 said:


> See now this is just not fair...!
> 
> I posted a thread about moving to the dark side, and i got me a new arsehole ripped...!!!
> 
> Maybe i deserved it, after all, it is not snowboarding...!
> 
> I spend about 30 days a season with my stepson, snowboarding, out of however many days i do on a board, about 90 this year...!
> 
> My stepdaughter has been ONCE on her skis, she feels left out, which was one of the primary reasons, that and my g/f skis, and my son skis... It just made sense to learn it, that and we have had a few icy days where you just could;t board at all...
> 
> Good luck with it. I will do maybe 5-7 days on skis next year, no more, as i am with you on wanting to board all the time...!!!



I kinda did expect to get ripped apart about skiing but hey....

Even my daughter said I should've taken my board so I can have a play on that too.... 

Skiing is just too easy! ;-)

Dodn't worry though.... I am a boarder through and through..... that just so happens to be able to ski.....


----------



## KillerDave

*The journey continues!*

Hey Folks....

So, it's been a while since posting last but then not a whole lot has happened...
been to my local slope a few times and the last 2 were awful!

The refrigeration plant failed and the snow was so slow it was un-ride-able!

Anyway, back to the journey I'm on....

I was looking through YouTube and came across EET video about a DIY snowboard.... This got me thinking and now I'm doing it.....

I'm gonna build a board.....!!!
I'm not afraid to jump into new things and I have a few transferable skills that should help me out....

How cool will it be to ride not only a one-off board but one I built!!!!


----------



## timmytard

KillerDave said:


> Hey Folks....
> 
> So, it's been a while since posting last but then not a whole lot has happened...
> been to my local slope a few times and the last 2 were awful!
> 
> The refrigeration plant failed and the snow was so slow it was un-ride-able!
> 
> Anyway, back to the journey I'm on....
> 
> I was looking through YouTube and came across EET video about a DIY snowboard.... This got me thinking and now I'm doing it.....
> 
> I'm gonna build a board.....!!!
> I'm not afraid to jump into new things and I have a few transferable skills that should help me out....
> 
> How cool will it be to ride not only a one-off board but one I built!!!!


That's pretty killer Dave haha.

I saw that one too, as I was watching it.

Kept thinking, I have that & those & hmm, I have everything except the 2 part mix & the cloth.

All the tools & the wood, I have already.

I started cutting lumber already, haha.

Haha, fuck yeah.

My first pro model

haha


TT


----------



## KillerDave

timmytard said:


> That's pretty killer Dave haha.
> 
> I saw that one too, as I was watching it.
> 
> Kept thinking, I have that & those & hmm, I have everything except the 2 part mix & the cloth.
> 
> All the tools & the wood, I have already.
> 
> I started cutting lumber already, haha.
> 
> Haha, fuck yeah.
> 
> My first pro model
> 
> haha
> 
> 
> TT


Although I love the idea of making it from DIY store parts, I'm getting proper Snowboard materials...

Also, I'm thinking of building the press the same way but using a vacuum bag to pull it into the mold????


----------



## KillerDave

*Cast your votes!*

Hey guys...

Let me know what you think???


----------



## Jcb890

This is something you are making yourself? What type of materials? What kind of rocker/camber profile?


----------



## KillerDave

All of the materials can be found here.... SnowboardMaterials.com - Action Sports Technology Home page

the profile is -13mm Rocker/camber with 0 offset.... and the nose and tail are both 365mm radius...

As I'm in the UK, I'm thinking of getting it all from Europe but I can't fine a tapered base... Not quite sure I want to do that part myself???


----------



## davidj

KillerDave said:


> All of the materials can be found here.... SnowboardMaterials.com - Action Sports Technology Home page
> 
> the profile is -13mm Rocker/camber with 0 offset.... and the nose and tail are both 365mm radius...
> 
> As I'm in the UK, I'm thinking of getting it all from Europe but I can't fine a tapered base... Not quite sure I want to do that part myself???


So you have zero offset, meaning that the insert are centered on the sidecut? However, you have a 10mm setback SnoCAD shows the nose longer than the tail. Am I reading the numbers right? If so, they seem pretty good to me. Also

Coupla observations. The sidecut radius is pretty small compared to most boards. What are you planning to use the board for? Typical "do-it-all" radii are from the mid sevens to high eights. What boot size do you wear? The waist width is on the narrow side but with the aggressive sidecut, may be the board width at the inserts is wide enough for your boot? :shrug:


----------



## Mig Fullbag

davidj said:


> So you have zero offset, meaning that the insert are centered on the sidecut? However, you have a 10mm setback SnoCAD shows the nose longer than the tail. Am I reading the numbers right? If so, they seem pretty good to me.


Setback is measured from the center of the effective edge, and not from the tips. His board is practically a twin, and will ride like one. It has no setback and is symetrical between the contact points. The nose just happens to be 1cm longer than the tail. It doesn't really serve any purpose as it is not enough to add any real float in pow, and the additional swing weight will not be felt while spinning tricks.


----------



## davidj

Mig Fullbag said:


> Setback is measured from the center of the effective edge, and not from the tips. His board is practically a twin, and will ride like one. It has no setback and is symetrical between the contact points. The nose just happens to be 1cm longer than the tail. It doesn't really serve any purpose as it is not enough to add any real float in pow, and the additional swing weight will not be felt while spinning tricks.


Thanks! :happy:


----------



## KillerDave

Dumb Ass!!! 
I made a mistake! The nose and tail should be the same....
I want this to be a park/trick board...

Do you think I should open the side cut a little???

BTW, I'm a size 10....


----------



## Jcb890

Just in case you are looking for some tips:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrthdFqmyK8

:laugh:


----------



## KillerDave

Jcb890 said:


> Just in case you are looking for some tips:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrthdFqmyK8
> 
> :laugh:


:laughat::laughat::laughat:

It was ETT that started me thinking about doing it... NOT the Derby way though! I need a little more flex than that! Lol....


----------



## KillerDave

BTW, I should have changed the nose and tail to 190....
So it would be a twin....

If anyone wants to advise on the side cut... please do chip in....


----------



## davidj

KillerDave said:


> Dumb Ass!!!
> I made a mistake! The nose and tail should be the same....
> I want this to be a park/trick board...
> 
> Do you think I should open the side cut a little???
> 
> BTW, I'm a size 10....


Oh, okay. Keep the sidecut as is if the snowdome is where you plan on progressing your skills. Crawl, walk, then run right? Regardless of how the board pans out, you win. This is just the start. :

Board width under the inserts should be good for your boot size.


----------



## KillerDave

*Aghhh!....*

I am so mad at myself.....

I've not been boarding for a while as we had a baby and you know that changes a lot of stuff!...

Anyway, I went out with the club at work and we had a great time....


I had a go at tripods and some other ground tricks.... then....

Today, I had another session and it was not so good....

I fell a few times but the worst was hitting a kicker way too fast, crashed and broke my helmet! :facepalm3::facepalm1:


----------



## KillerDave

*I'm back!*

Hey guys!
Man! I can't believe I've not been here for over a year!!!
Anyway, the boy is growing well and the SnoClub has restarted...
Went out yesterday and apart from the snow being soooo sloooowwww, we all had a great time...
Last time I went out, I was working on tripods... Done! I spent the 2 hrs working on tripods then I thought... 

"I wonder if I could do a 180 while in a tripod???"

At first I was just digging chunks out of the slope but I got it! Just need to mash a run together and work through the moves I can do... 

Still boarding... Still loving it!


----------



## KillerDave

*Advice needed...*

Hi Guys, 
I wanna sell a board, my 2012/13 Signal Omni Wavelength 159.
The thing is, I don't know hoe to price it???
It's only ever been used on an indoor slope for about a year while I was learning... snow not carpet!
It does have a scratch on the base that was repaired but the guy said it really wasn't bad enough, I was just being precious bout it! Lol...
Any ideas???


----------



## wrathfuldeity

idk...but about around my location...a board that old, at best might be worth about a 10th of the purchase price...so a $400 would be now $40...so I find it easier to just stoke some newb kid that wants to get into the addiction. Or regulate it to a rock board or in your case a urban jib board.


----------



## KillerDave

wrathfuldeity said:


> idk...but about around my location...a board that old, at best might be worth about a 10th of the purchase price...so a $400 would be now $40...so I find it easier to just stoke some newb kid that wants to get into the addiction. Or regulate it to a rock board or in your case a urban jib board.


Not worth selling then :-/ Oh well, thanks for the reply.


----------



## Snow Hound

KillerDave said:


> Not worth selling then :-/ Oh well, thanks for the reply.


Yeah I sold a 2 year old NS SL with less than 20 days on it. Barely raised £100 on eBay.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------

